# The obsession continues.



## CHJ (6 Oct 2006)

_________Even if it is somewhat behind the scenes.

_________

 

____click on images for larger view_
_________Finding somewhere for The Winter Lathe Fuel

_________With all this lying around it can lead to a bit of over-enthusiasm :roll:

_________



_________Hopefully in three weeks time it will lead to a dozen or so similar to these:

_________

 


_____________Sycamore (182mm) ________Sycamore (177mm)


----------



## nickson71 (6 Oct 2006)

god bless your obsession .............. you may yet still convince me to get a lathe ........... space and SWMBO permitting


----------



## Colin C (6 Oct 2006)

Hi CHJ
I think you are going to get me started on bowls :roll:  
Nice start to a new thread :wink:


----------



## Alf (6 Oct 2006)

CHJ":3f3leh6u said:


> _________With all this lying around it can lead to a bit of over-enthusiasm :roll:
> 
> _________


Ah, Chas, there's nothing like efficient dust extraction, is there. And that's nothing like effici-... :wink: :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## CHJ (6 Oct 2006)

Alf":3v75z5x8 said:


> Ah, Chas, there's nothing like efficient dust extraction, is there. And that's nothing like effici-... :wink: :lol:
> Cheers, Alf



Not doing dust this week Alf, :lol: Sycamore was still happily growing last week-end, so it is wood sludge stripes to workwear, windows, ceiling and floor at the moment, 7 very large bags of 'turnings' in two days and it's all to wet to burn ](*,) 

As a matter of interest, the lathe created dust problem seems to be on a par with that created by the dammed parrot that shares the shed since I started dumping it all outside, so baring excessive heating bills this winter it's looking good.


----------



## PowerTool (6 Oct 2006)

Looking nice,Chas - are the sycamore bowls finished in your preferred melamine ?

Andrew (who must get round to trying out melamine)


----------



## CHJ (6 Oct 2006)

PowerTool":15h8i1wf said:


> Looking nice,Chas - are the sycamore bowls finished in your preferred melamine ?
> 
> Andrew (who must get round to trying out melamine)



Hi *Andrew*, no they are just finished in Woodwax22.

They are part of an on-going order from the person giving access to the timber.

My brief is to turn whatever the wood suggests, warts and all, and as near nature as possible, hence Beeswax/Carnauba, and recipients will be advised to use Beeswax based polish to brighten them if necessary.

Incidentally the timber for them was harvested on Sep 13 (at the same time as this lot)and finished turned on Oct 01.


----------



## CHJ (8 Oct 2006)

______Fitted these in between the Grand Prix and the Rugby today.

_________

____click on images for larger view_
____________Sycamore 140 mm high.


______*Andrew*, as a comparison of finish, the front two are finished with Chestnut Melamine, the rear one is just Woodwax22.

______May be more obvious in this shot:

_________


----------



## NeilO (8 Oct 2006)

very prolific, as usual Chas.....  
wonderful turnings I have to say, always enjoy looking at your "projects".

and such a lucky lad having All that wood to play with


----------



## Anonymous (8 Oct 2006)

Super looking Goblets Chas


----------



## CHJ (8 Oct 2006)

Thanks for the comment *Neil*, I have no pretentions to match the craftsmanship of the Arts and Crafts movement but the green timber comes from some of the woods visible in these pictures and within 400yards of the Daneway House. I can't help feeling a sense of privilege that I too in my own little way may leave something behind for the next generation at least.


----------



## CHJ (8 Oct 2006)

oldsoke":116npu5n said:


> Super looking Goblets Chas



Rather please with myself *Graham*, got to the point now where they are coming off the lathe in isolation without any templates patterns etc. just basic length markings on the blank and two diameter checks, (overall & stem collar) as aiming points.


----------



## PowerTool (8 Oct 2006)

Very nice goblets  - they are a particular favourite item of mine (I really like traditional eating and drinking items)

And thanks for the second photo - it shows the difference in finishes quite well.

Andrew


----------



## NeilO (9 Oct 2006)

Lovely countryside, Chas....

But, I`m beginning to wonder if you arent trying to turn it into open moorland, single handedly.... :shock: :shock:


----------



## CHJ (9 Oct 2006)

NeilO":1qou0yc9 said:


> Lovely countryside, Chas....
> 
> But, I`m beginning to wonder if you arent trying to turn it into open moorland, single handedly.... :shock: :shock:



:lol: :lol: 

It's the curse that comes with working with wood isn't it, every tree is viewed with a certain amount of avarice and ones that circum to the chainsaw are pounced upon with glee, fortunately for the local woodland most is managed for timber production and the ones that aren't are owned by persons not averse to planting or nurturing natural replacements.


----------



## Taffy Turner (9 Oct 2006)

NeilO":23my1i4j said:


> Lovely countryside, Chas....
> 
> But, I`m beginning to wonder if you arent trying to turn it into open moorland, single handedly.... :shock: :shock:


 
The Sahara Desert used to be called the Sahara Forest until Chas went there on his holiday once!!!    

Only kidding Chas - super work as always - keep them coming! Your productivity puts me to shame! 

Regards 

Gary


----------



## NeilO (9 Oct 2006)

Chas......its still nice to know that, the synergy between natures beauty and the art of the turner, can make a felled tree something worthy of a admiring glance............... something a lttle more emotionally invoking than merely firewood.
so to hell with the bonfires, you keep a`turnin` Chas.


----------



## CHJ (10 Oct 2006)

_________A couple of bits of the Silver Birch that arrived sept. 18th.

_________

___ 

____click on images for larger view_
_________Silver Birch & Padauk (130mm)____Silver Birch & Padauk (120mm)


----------



## CHJ (11 Oct 2006)

_________Wet morning, so in the in the shed again.

___________

___ click on image for larger view
______________Sycamore (150mm)


----------



## NeilO (11 Oct 2006)

nice one Chas....

is the lid made out of wood??, and if so what species

on the subject of turning had my first "play" with that Merlin lathe i was given, with Cumquats old B&Q pine ...well you can imagine  
but its all good practice using them there big chisel thingies....

:?: should I be using the tool, centre line , below , or above of the work because I have noticed you DO get a different effect using the 3 positions :?: 

A bit more practice before i show my artistry though


----------



## CHJ (11 Oct 2006)

NeilO":9n2c4ral said:


> nice one Chas....
> 
> is the lid made out of wood??, and if so what species



Lid is Sycamore, stained and finished.



NeilO":9n2c4ral said:


> should I be using the tool, centre line , below , or above of the work because I have noticed you DO get a different effect using the 3 positions :?:



Depends which tool you are referring to.

If it is a spindle or bowl gouge gouge then you should be working above or at the very least on the centre line, with the bevel rubbing and no cutting despite how hard you push. Then without ANY 'pushing pressure' lift the rear of the handle until the tip of the gouge starts to cut, the gouge should be facing the way of travel along the piece and the wings orientated somewhere in the 'twenty to' & 'ten past' the hour for right to left cuts.

If you are using a scraper then on the outside of a cylinder you should be below the centre line to avoid catches ( inside a bowl, above the centre line)

Have a read of this book, chapters 6 & 7 in particular


----------



## CHJ (11 Oct 2006)

_________Still damp this afternoon, so in the in the shed again.

___________

___ click on image for larger view
__________Silver Birch & Ovangkol (125mm)


Note Colour of Silver Birch and compare the difference with the two above.

This one was dried using Meths' and has a definite orange tint to it with pale blotches in places which I think are where the water content was higher.

The previous ones were boiled and air dried, much paler and an overall consistent colour, same shade as the pale blotches in the meths dried version.
___________


----------



## CHJ (17 Oct 2006)

_________Sometimes you wonder if "Yes Please" was the wrong answer.

_________

___ 

____click on images for larger view_

_________A bit of Aylesbury Cherry that has retired to the Cotswolds.


----------



## PowerTool (17 Oct 2006)

Nice haul,Chas - must be well worth the effort.
"Yes please" can never be the wrong answer if someone is offering you timber,can it?
After all,that's how I acquired some holly,cherry and plum,and have some apple to pick up  

Andrew


----------



## NeilO (19 Oct 2006)

next time you get an offer of Aylesbury Cherry, the correct answer should be "No Thankyou , but I know this Chap....."   
who happens to live in said location...
actually missed out on quite a few logs the other day, was driving passed and these chaps where "pruning" several trees, on a local road... but by the time i finished work they had packed up and gone, taking the logs with them


----------



## CHJ (26 Oct 2006)

You need to advertise your wants amongst friends a bit harder *Neil* and leave a little more time for your journeys, you never know when an essential stop for "Stock Replenishment" is going to come up :lol: .

_________These three are from locally cured wood that has been dried since 4th Oct.

_________

___ 

___ 

____click on images for larger view_


_____________Sycamore (200mm)_____________Sycamore (227mm)_____________Sycamore (175mm)


----------



## PowerTool (26 Oct 2006)

Very nice as always - particularly like the shape of the last one  



> These three are from locally cured wood that has been dried since 4th Oct.



What method did you use to dry them in such a short time ? (microwave,meths,or have you found another good short-cut ?)

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (26 Oct 2006)

PowerTool":34vmuj0e said:


> What method did you use to dry them in such a short time ? (microwave,meths,or have you found another good short-cut ?)
> Andrew



They were dried using Meths soak *Andrew*, and they are for someone who likes the colour figuring of the wood that is retained or even added to by this method of drying. (nut brown figuring does not show up well in washed out pics)
Boiling evens out the colour differences in these light woods reducing the "Water Marks" that I think result from the differing concentrations of water in the wood when soaked in Meths, I do not know if soaking for longer would have similar effect.


----------



## NeilO (27 Oct 2006)

Chas, got my feelers out so to speak....  
enlighten me please:
Meths soak?????? do I take it you just drop the wood in a bath (largeish container, not THE bath, SWMBO would have a fit) ???
how long do you soak it for???


----------



## CHJ (27 Oct 2006)

NeilO":3olbdm3f said:


> Chas, got my feelers out so to speak....
> enlighten me please:
> Meths soak?????? do I take it you just drop the wood in a bath (largeish container, not THE bath, SWMBO would have a fit) ???
> how long do you soak it for???



This is the original article by Dave Smith on Wood Central.

For rough turned 'green' wood articles up to 20mm thick I leave soaking for a couple of hours.

Then wrap exterior in stiff brown paper or several layers of newspaper.






Then find somewhere to stow them for two to three weeks, I start checking moisture and weight after about 18 days when they are usually below 12% and if they show no loss during the next 3-4 days I take wrapping off.


----------



## NeilO (27 Oct 2006)

thanks for the quick reply Chas...
also, i bought a chuck for that merlin lathe i had given.....a Supernova2.
it did come down to a choice of two, SN2 or Versachuck but the versachuck didnt have the thread configuration available, and was in Isaac Lords during the week , and the SN2 caught my eye, explained to the chap serving about thread, and he said if it was wrong i could take the insert back and change it.


----------



## CHJ (29 Oct 2006)

_________A couple more for a bit of relaxation:
_________

___ 

____click on images for larger view_ :lol: 
__________________Walnut______________________Walnut


----------



## DaveL (29 Oct 2006)

Chas, 

Have you been near Oldsoke? :roll: 

Nice work, I would need stonger glasses. :shock: 

Shouldn't that say click on the images for a smaller view?


----------



## CHJ (29 Oct 2006)

DaveL":1khz3sgc said:


> Have you been near Oldsoke? :roll:



_________Not recently, but you know what they say... Once seen...... :lol: 


_________Well you might know someone had to ask "Where do I put these" 

_________

 _____ _click on image for larger view_ 

___________"On the Table of Course" :roll:

________I think Graham will have to do the fruit :lol:


----------



## Philly (29 Oct 2006)

Bravo, Chas!
Pretty tiny-what tools did you use?
Philly


----------



## CHJ (29 Oct 2006)

Philly":3vmtv7jo said:


> Bravo, Chas!
> Pretty tiny-what tools did you use?
> Philly



Apart from a 6mm bowl gouge, just the normal sized ones for the basic shaping, and a couple of small home-ground HSS Metal Lathe bits for the undercutting and parting off. The bits have been lying in my tool collection since I was 17, new they would come in useful again some day. :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (30 Oct 2006)

> I think Graham will have to do the fruit



no chance ... you can do it yourself :wink: 

As you know I'm at an age where little amazes me... but you do .... consistently, such small pieces, such great satisfaction...

Small world init? :lol: 

(just going back to see if I can learn something...)


----------



## CHJ (30 Oct 2006)

oldsoke":lbeion6v said:


> no chance ... you can do it yourself :wink:


I doubt they would be in wood, the only stuff I have with fine enough grain is Damson, and it's so hard I can't work that properly at full size :shock: 


oldsoke":lbeion6v said:


> Small world init? :lol:


Just doing it to save Xmas postage costs :lol: 

Thanks for the comments Graham, you told me it was just practice, so I decided to practice a bit more. It's the 4mm diameter sanding discs that are giving me most trouble, can't get fine enough velcro. :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (30 Oct 2006)

> ...the only stuff I have with fine enough grain is Damson...



A pack of lace bobbin/pen blanks from e.g. Craft supplies will give you a few to go at at reasonable cost...

Put the word out amongst woodturning friends... don't throw away any small fine grain bits...

The crushed velvet etc pen blanks are very good for making semi translucent bowls and vases.


----------



## CHJ (30 Oct 2006)

oldsoke":s1f6psjd said:


> A pack of lace bobbin/pen blanks from e.g. Craft supplies will give you a few to go at at reasonable cost...
> Put the word out amongst woodturning friends... don't throw away any small fine grain bits...
> The crushed velvet etc pen blanks are very good for making semi translucent bowls and vases.



You are just evil Graham, get thee behind me S***n, there's 10 years worth of offcuts and a couple of years worth of timber already cluttering up the place,  I dare not stray any further into the world of miniatures. 

[whisper mode]_Thanks for the tip on material source, you never know when some might fall into the must have basket._[/whisper mode off]


----------



## Anonymous (30 Oct 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CHJ (1 Nov 2006)

_________More Sycamore:
_________

___ 

____click on images for larger view_ 
__________________(190mm)______________________(205mm)


----------



## CHJ (2 Nov 2006)

_________Nice warm afternoon in the office: ____click on images for larger view_ 

_________

___ 

___ 


_____________Sycamore (205mm)_____________Sycamore (178mm)_______________Hazel (82mm)


----------



## CHJ (3 Nov 2006)

_________One of "Those" in Dark wood please:

_________Well thats the Morning sorted anyway  

_________

 _____ _click on image for larger view_ 

___________Ovangkol (285mm)


----------



## CHJ (8 Nov 2006)

_________Cedar of Lebanon:
_________

___ 

____click on images for larger view_ 
__________________(103mm)______________________(115mm)


----------



## PowerTool (8 Nov 2006)

Are they off the new lathe ?

If so,how much better is it ?

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (8 Nov 2006)

Yes Andrew, just a half hours break after a day re-arranging the tools etc.

Have a commission to turn as many small Cedar pieces as I can from this particular tree (The old wood pile) and as I unearthed several pieces during the move round have decided to clear them out of the way.

Not very exotic or challenging apart from tool control to stop the soft wood tearing but at least it is familiarizing me with the new layout.

The Machine is proving a Dream, the main difference is the power output, hollowing one of these little bowls out takes two minutes tops, I suspect that I will have to treat it with a little more respect than the Perform when I get round to some bigger stuff in case it bites back.

Hope to do some more similar tomorrow after I stow some of the lathe attachments etc. in some draw liners.
Will post some more picks on the other thread tomorrow on new layout.


----------



## CHJ (9 Nov 2006)

_________Cedar of Lebanon:
_________

___ 

____click on images for larger view_ 
__________________(165mm)______________________(155mm)


----------



## CHJ (12 Nov 2006)

_________Despite a major swearing session today* managed to complete these from home cured stock (Yew via Meths-Cherry via Boiling):
_________

___ 

____click on images for larger view_ 
_______________Yew (142mm)__________________Yew (140mm)

_________

___ 

___ 


______________ Cherry________________________ (112mm)___________________Cherry (113mm)


*(Axminster :evil: , but more on that when they sort the problem)


----------



## PowerTool (12 Nov 2006)

Very nice - particularly like the grain pattern in the cherry.  

Andrew


----------



## JFC (12 Nov 2006)

:shock: Your a bit good at this aren't you .


----------



## Colin C (12 Nov 2006)

JFC":5xzagzxo said:


> :shock: Your a bit good at this aren't you .



I think that is because he has had lots and lots of practice  

More very nice bowls, you given us some thing to aim for ( I have not done much bowl turning but I think that might change soon


----------



## NeilO (12 Nov 2006)

would that be Aylesbury cherry by any chance Chas...??  

great work as usual, SWMBO loves your work too, all I get now is " why dont yours look like that, Dear" :shock: :lol: 

still, a good excuse to persuade her I need a better lathe


----------



## CHJ (13 Nov 2006)

NeilO":l9bb7jwn said:


> would that be Aylesbury cherry by any chance Chas...??


Afraid not Neil, thats still calming down a bit before I tackle it.

This was from a small tree felled by my local wood benefactor because it was endangering a 4 metre high listed cotswold stone wall on the property.
These are all part of an understanding we have in payment for the timber, I get my consumables paid for and keep the bulk of the wood, the benefactors clients get to take home a small memento of their stay in the cotswolds.


----------



## CHJ (13 Nov 2006)

_________I think I am falling for Cherry in a big way, beautiful wood to work:
_________

___ 

____click on images for larger view_ 
_____________Cherry (113mm)________________Cherry (113mm)


----------



## CHJ (13 Nov 2006)

___"Don't forget that the cheeseboard needs parceling up dear"

____________________"*I'm waiting for the Plate*"_

___Errrmmmm: "what plate?"

___________________" :roll: *THE ONE I SAID I WANTED TO GO WITH THE CHEESE BOARD!!!* :roll: :roll: "


___Oh! That One:  


_________

___ click on image for larger view 
_____________Ovangkol (276mm)


----------



## CHJ (15 Nov 2006)

_________Where did the day go, a couple of tooling mod jobs and these two bits and suddenly it's tea time.

_________

___ 

____click on images for larger view_ 
_____________Exeter Elm (185mm)_________Cedar of Lebanon (126mm)


----------



## CHJ (23 Nov 2006)

_________Had to have a break from sorting workshops and Xmas shopping.
_________Home Dried with meths.____click on images for larger view_
_________

___ 

___ 

 
_____________Sycamore (158mm)_____________Sycamore (207mm)_____________Sycamore (192mm)


----------



## CHJ (24 Nov 2006)

_________You want Goblets to go with the other bits :?: :roll: 

_________ 

____click on image for larger view_ 
________________Birch (13mm)

WIP (Sort Of)


----------



## CHJ (24 Nov 2006)

_________OK! OK! You can have the Bottle of Wine to go with them :roll: 

_________ 

____click on image for larger view_


----------



## Taffy Turner (24 Nov 2006)

Crikey Chas,

Surely you are not running out of wood?????

Regards

Gary

PS - Nicely done sir! I am afraid I don't have the patience for that sort of work!


----------



## CHJ (24 Nov 2006)

Taffy Turner":2p3ekqy2 said:


> Crikey Chas,
> Surely you are not running out of wood?????


No fear of that *Gary* :lol: 



Taffy Turner":2p3ekqy2 said:


> PS - Nicely done sir! I am afraid I don't have the patience for that sort of work!



Patience is not needed *Gary,* just sound wood, a steady hand and sharp tools, they only take a matter of minutes to do.


----------



## CHJ (24 Nov 2006)

_________Another oddment out of the way:

_________ 

____click on image for larger view_ 
________________Yew (123mm)


----------



## joekid (9 Dec 2006)

Alf":1do6qq37 said:


> CHJ":1do6qq37 said:
> 
> 
> > _________With all this lying around it can lead to a bit of over-enthusiasm :roll:
> ...


how did you teach that sheep to turn bowls like that?


----------



## CHJ (9 Dec 2006)

joekid":66928urf said:


> how did you teach that sheep to turn bowls like that?



EWE woudn't believe me if I told you :lol:


----------



## Alf (9 Dec 2006)

Funny, I thought that was sycamore not yew... <grone>

Cheers, Alf


----------



## CHJ (9 Dec 2006)

Alf":1t3xpook said:


> Funny, I thought that was sycamore not yew... <grone>
> Cheers, Alf



That back of yours has really gotten to you hasn't it  very lame


----------



## Alf (10 Dec 2006)

Are you suggesting that was a *ram*shackle pun? [-( :lol:


----------



## CHJ (10 Dec 2006)

*BaaaaH*!! humbug, I'm not playing anymore [-( 

(who is stuck with ramshackle = decrepid = bad backs = getting older = wear Wooly Jumpers = ----- lets not go there just because it is ****** down with rain again here in Bavaria..)


----------



## CHJ (14 Dec 2006)

_________The first of two bits of Sycamore that got a bit to dry whilst away for a few days and consequently very hard:

_________ 

____click on image for larger view_ 
________________(210mm)


----------



## CHJ (15 Dec 2006)

_________The second bit of Sycamore, certainly demanded sharp tools, 
_________ 

____click on image for larger view_ 
________________(217mm)

_________Had to use a spindle gouge with sharper bevel on the outside it was so hard, inside cut like butter with a sharp bowl gouge.


----------



## CHJ (15 Dec 2006)

Figure appears at workshop door, with armful of wood off cuts and a small broken bowl:

_'Hi, says I, switching off the noise makers',_

Errrr, “I wonder if you could do me a favour”
_
'Sure what do you need?'_

"Well this was part of a wedding anniversary present, and swmbo is not to happy"

I refrain from asking the obvious, as to who had modified the little bowl he proffered, to turn it into a 3D puzzle.

_'Can you leave the bits as a pattern?'_

"Not really swmbo would kill me if she new I had bothered you and she will be back shortly and will miss the bits."

So rapid juggling of bits takes place to get basic dimensions.

Only having completed the work in progress after he departed and mounting a suitable piece from his selection on the lathe do I catch on to the fact that it is probably IROKO, you know the one I may be violently allergic to.

So ensues a very rapid bit of spinning, hoovering up, a clothes dump in the laundry and a shower and I hr after he departed I leave message that I need to see him.

He arrives at the front door just as we are leaving to walk round floodlit Westonbirt.

It's amazing what a little bit of wood can do, he positively floated down our drive.

_________ 

____click on image for larger view_ 
________________(105mm)


----------



## PowerTool (15 Dec 2006)

Nice piece,Chas - nice story,too (you must be _nearly_ famous round your way :lol: )

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (16 Dec 2006)

Arrived back from Bavaria this week to find an ancient piece of firewood on the doorstep with a plea to try and do something with it for 'memories reasons'? 
On inspection it would appear that at some time in the past some vandal had sawn up a 300mm dia Walnut tree for firewood blocks.

Much difficulty trying to end grain hollow a very hard but rain wet hunk and the application of lashings of CA to hold the myriad of splits and cracks as we go, followed by judicious microwave drying we get left with this creation thoroughly soaked in oil and waxed, and sporting a generous selection of natural features.

_________ 

____click on image for larger view_ 
________________(205mm)


----------



## CHJ (16 Dec 2006)

_________Two more for the collection of Xmas visitor take aways I suspect.
_________ 

___

____click on images for larger view_ 
_______________Cherry (110mm)______________Cherry (110mm)


----------



## CHJ (29 Dec 2006)

Quenched the withdrawal symptoms now that the guests have returned home.

_________ 

____click on image for larger view_ 
_______Coloured Beech & Pau Rosa (175mm)


----------



## PowerTool (29 Dec 2006)

Very nice  - the pau rosa looks beautifully finished,is it easy to work ?

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (29 Dec 2006)

PowerTool":19duewn6 said:


> Very nice  - the pau rosa looks beautifully finished,is it easy to work ?
> 
> Andrew



Thanks Andrew, The Pau Rosa turns easily, produces dust rather than shavings, like padauk it is a good indicator on how good your dust control is, very easy to get good finish with sharp tools.

The Pau Rosa that I have tends to be second grade outer slabs from Yandles, these have pale sapwood which mainly gets turned off when making lids & does contain small fissures in my samples but low viscosity CA glue or even a soak in cellulose sanding sealer fixes those.

That lid was sanded 120 to 240 and then NyWeb, undiluted sanding sealer, burnished to dry and harden, de-nibbed with fine Nyweb and polished with WoodWax22. Whole process 3min tops.


----------



## CHJ (30 Dec 2006)

______________Last one this year.

_________ 

____click on image for larger view_ 
___________Sweet Chestnut (273mm)


----------



## PowerTool (30 Dec 2006)

CHJ":379rg9uk said:


> Last one this year.



Treating yourself to a day off tomorrow..? :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (30 Dec 2006)

PowerTool":xybt8pzz said:


> Treating yourself to a day off tomorrow..?
> Andrew



Grandparent duties off site, part payment for being taken out for Silver Service Christmas dinner.


----------



## PowerTool (30 Dec 2006)

Seems fair enough - I spent most of boxing day with my grand-daughter (age 3) - loved every minute of it.Enjoy the day  

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (7 Jan 2007)

Spent the afternoon taking some visitors through the wonders of turning a Bowl. 
As the organizer of the visit was one of my woodland sources I started from freshly felled timber though the stages of wood maturing in general and then moved onto the specifics of how I produce a finished item from Green Wood. 
This was followed with the small demonstration piece below out of Beech, from marking out, bandsawing the blank, mounting on lathe, turning, finishing etc. 
For me a most enjoyable afternoon, before the event non of the visitors knew what a bandsaw or a lathe looked like so it was rapturous attention throughout. Mainly a big ego trip for me, but the warm glow of seeing people caress a selection of finished items with a new understanding of the making made my day.

_________ 

____click on image for larger view_ 
_______________Beech (162mm)


----------



## CHJ (22 Jan 2007)

Been rather busy churning out 'green' stock and preparing blanks and off cuts for future use, but have made a start on a series of pots of varying diameters just to use up some of the surplus lying around.

_________ 

____click on images for larger view_ 
_______Coloured Beech, Mahogany & Ash (75mm dia)

Brought about by certain individual seeing an item being posted and passed some disparaging remarks about not doing something similar with all the other bits.
_________ 

___


----------



## PowerTool (22 Jan 2007)

Very nice work - and a good idea for using the growing accumulation of offcuts  

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (23 Jan 2007)

Still got the bits from the middle to use up, do these offcuts never end :roll: 

_________ 

____click on image for larger view_ 
_________Sycamore-Walnut-Ash (115mm)


----------



## CHJ (23 Jan 2007)

_________Meths Cured Green Yew:

_________ 

____click on image for larger view_ 
_________________(170mm)


----------



## Scott (23 Jan 2007)

CHJ":1kim39kq said:


> Brought about by certain individual seeing an item being posted and passed some disparaging remarks about not doing something similar with all the other bits.



Haven't increased your worklist too much have I Chas??? :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## CHJ (23 Jan 2007)

Scott":232adar3 said:


> Haven't increased your worklist too much have I Chas??? :lol: :lol: :wink:



It's not the pots *Scott*, (although there are enough pieces prepared for about a dozen at the moment) It's the tasks that turn up whilst I'm waiting for the glue to dry, someone is getting good at finding 2hr projects. :twisted: or pointing out that there is enough time for a 2-3 mile wander around our valley. :roll:


----------



## CHJ (24 Jan 2007)

_________ Results of a Cosy morning in the Shed..

_________ 

_________ 

____click on images for larger view_ 
_______Spalted Beech, Walnut & Ash (83mm.)__________Exeter Elm (182mm)


----------



## PowerTool (24 Jan 2007)

Very nice,Chas - I've just been using some Scottish elm,colour and grain is quite different from yours.(Think I prefer the contrast of colours on yours)

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (24 Jan 2007)

Hi *Andrew*, Yes Exeter Elm, Ulmus glabra (Exoniensis) is a much lighter wood and carries far more distinctive colour variations, especially near burs or branchlets. 
I have done several large bowls in it and was fortunate enough to get a large slab, that small one was turned from a 'green' piece that was thrown in the boot (freebee) at the wood yard to see if I could make anything of it. I turned it green and dried with meths.

The picture lighting does not do it justice, the walls are much thinner (4mm) than the lip, which is undercut.


----------



## CHJ (31 Jan 2007)

_________ Catching up with the chores, hence some output.

_________ 

_________ 

____click on images for larger view_ 
___________Sweet Chestnut (300mm.)_________Beech-Sycamore-Padauk-Cherry (75mm)


----------



## CHJ (31 Jan 2007)

__________A few more home cured items finished.

_________ 

_____ 

________click on images for larger view_ 
________________Cherry((95mm)________________Cherry (105mm)
_________ 

_____ 

 
______________Sycamore (177mm)______________Yew (160mm)
_________ 


______________Yew (160mm)


----------



## PowerTool (31 Jan 2007)

Hope you didn't make all them today :shock: 
What finish is on the footed yew one ? Lovely piece of work (as are they all  )

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (31 Jan 2007)

PowerTool":2a0wly4z said:


> Hope you didn't make all them today :shock:
> What finish is on the footed yew one ? Lovely piece of work (as are they all  )
> 
> Andrew



The two posted this morning done yesterday.

All others finished turned today *Andrew*, :lol: from Green turned Blanks done about a month ago. :wink: 

They are all finished in cellulose sanding sealer and WoodWax 22.


----------



## Taffy Turner (1 Feb 2007)

Chas,

Very nice work indeed. I particularly like the direction that your recent work seems to be taking.

You seem to be incorporating subtle curves into your bowls which gives them an extra added something. A certain "Je ne sais quoi" if you know what I mean?

My favourite is the footed Yew bowl - I may borrow that design if you don't mind, although it may not be for a while, as my scrollsaw is currently taking up all my workshop time! That pesky Gill has a lot to answer for!!!!!    

I wonder if 42 is too young to apply for early retirement???

Regards

Gary


----------



## CHJ (1 Feb 2007)

Taffy Turner":2y5ayspe said:


> Chas,
> 
> Very nice work indeed. I particularly like the direction that your recent work seems to be taking.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the comments* Gary*, I must admit that the 'shapes' are in the main not consciously planned before hand, although when a piece of wood is selected I do have a visualization as to what shape can be made out of it, I hate wasting wood in shavings so tend to make them as big as possible from any sample.

Do please feel free to copy any shape or idea you like, I make no exclusive claims on any form that has probably been done many times over in past millennia.

The Yew footed bowl is about 5mm wall thickness, the photo' does not really show how much the lip is undercut.

As a matter of interest none of the pieces above have holding witness marks, all reverse turned on Cole Jaws to remove holding spigots or recess.


----------



## Taffy Turner (1 Feb 2007)

CHJ":10k8vj1w said:


> The Yew footed bowl is about 5mm wall thickness, the photo' does not really show how much the lip is undercut.



Ahhhh - the joys of undercutting a bowl lip in a bit of rock-hard Yew!!!!

This has been the source of several bowls departing the chuck at high speed for destinations elsewhere in my workshop!

My Mrs came in one day about 30 seconds after one such disaster, and wanted to know what the constant stream of profanity was in aid of - my reply of "just help me find the s*****g thing" was not well received!

I cheat now, and use my Munro hollowing tool to undercut the rim - not half as exciting, but much safer!!!  

All the best.

Gary


----------



## Anonymous (1 Feb 2007)

Duck or Grouse... :lol:


----------



## CHJ (3 Feb 2007)

_________"Can you do one to put (friends) Birthday Cake on please" _________ No problem dear. :roll: 

_________ 

____click on image for larger view_ 
___________Sweet Chestnut (265mm


----------



## PowerTool (3 Feb 2007)

Chas,I give up - been on holiday all week,spent a fair bit of time in the workshop,and _still_ can't keep up with you... :lol: 

Very nice,how many pieces is it in ?

Andrew


----------



## Gaz_XB9R (3 Feb 2007)

You guys are unbelievable. Producing these works of art at a great rate of knots.

Makes me want a lathe. (Hmmmm better get a workshop sorted first) :? 

In fact could anyone post me a dried blank? I'm in the middle of the north sea at present (working) but we've got a lathe and my mate is a **** hot machinist that could probably fashion me some tools on the milling machine. :lol: :lol:


----------



## CHJ (3 Feb 2007)

PowerTool":espf4751 said:


> Chas,I give up - been on holiday all week,spent a fair bit of time in the workshop,and _still_ can't keep up with you... :lol:



Yeh, looks like I need to get a life doesn't it, :lol: but honest we do get around and do other things, most of this afternoon was taken up with the rugby though so did not get much else done. 

What is not obvious when I post a picture is that most pieces are staged.

For instance I spent a whole day this week cutting up beech logs that had been brought down from Dumfries for me (storm victim) and bandsawing them into round blanks, waxing etc. 

Most of another day was spent turning green blanks of sycamore and Yew and boiling/meths drying for use in a months time.

Todays cake stand was bandsaw from a slab today though, whilst turning the top, the pressure cooker was completing the boiling of leftover green blanks.
The base bottom and holding recess was turned and finished before the rugby started, it was reversed, spigot turned and finished between matches, glued up during second match half time. :lol: 


When I work on Dried Rough Blanks I stage turn them as a batch i.e. turn all the spigots or recesses before starting to hollow them, that way any change of jaws accommodates several pieces.

If nothing else is needed on the lathe I remount a part turned pot and fit another ring to dry whilst I'm not in the shop or overnight, a few minutes cleanup of the new ring sees it finished or put to one side until a spare time slot is available next time I'm in the shed.



PowerTool":espf4751 said:


> Very nice,how many pieces is it in ?
> Andrew



It is in two pieces, the join is immediately above the Bead.


----------



## PowerTool (4 Feb 2007)

Planning - it's all down to planning :-k 
And having (or creating) time to fit it all in; sounds like you've got quite a production line going.



CHJ":1asqeysh said:


> Todays cake stand was bandsaw from a slab today though, whilst turning the top, the pressure cooker was completing the boiling of leftover green blanks.
> The base bottom and holding recess was turned and finished before the rugby started, it was reversed, spigot turned and finished between matches, glued up during second match half time.



And women reckon that men can't multi-task... :lol: 

Andrew

P.S. - long may your workrate continue,I'm sure I'm not the only one who finds it a source of inspiration.


----------



## CHJ (4 Feb 2007)

_________ Finished these either side of a 3 mile walk in the valley with LOML and her lunch preparations.

_________ Anything else other than a tidy up will have to wait until after the Rugby.

_________ 

_________ 

____click on images for larger view_ 
_______________Yew (140mm)________________________Yew (145mm)


----------



## Colin C (4 Feb 2007)

Chas

Now you are just showing off :wink: :shock:


----------



## CHJ (4 Feb 2007)

:lol: :lol: 

Spring is Sprung, hot enough in the shed to have the windows wide open, large flock of linnets having choir practice in the nearest Silver Birch tree, a local cat snoozing in the sun in front of the greenhouse and can't be bothered to shift from the noise of the dust extractor, can't help it. (hammer)


----------



## CHJ (7 Feb 2007)

_________One of thoses days in the shed, lots of shavings, lots of frustration at rogue bits of wood and nothing much to show for all the effort.
_________Serves me right I suppose for trying to use every bit of wood that looks promising.

_________ 

_________ 

____click on images for larger view_ 
_______________Hazel (100mm)_____________________Laburnum (88mm)


----------



## PowerTool (7 Feb 2007)

Both look nice,Chas - easy to tell the sapwood from the heartwood as well :wink: 
At least you're in the workshop; by the time I get in from work,the frost has already set in,and although the heating is keeping it above 5c,I still don't feel like going out  
Still,got another week off due in about a month - should be a bit warmer by then  

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (7 Feb 2007)

I'm fortunate Andrew, the shed is 60% glass on three sides and faces south so even this time of year it is warm enough to work in during the day.


----------



## Paul.J (8 Feb 2007)

Chas.
Yet again some lovely turnings,and finish.I can't keep track of you. :? 
Like the Laburnum,and Yew.
I have't really looked at finishes yet,still trying to master the tools.No doubt i will be looking here for advice.
Managed to cut up the Holly i had give me.Have you got any pics of Holly turnings.
I bet the workshop gets hot in the summer :?: 
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (8 Feb 2007)

Paul Johnston":rjtmaqgc said:


> ...snip...Have you got any pics of Holly turnings..


Actually I haven't, got a green piece somewhere must look it out and have a go.




Paul Johnston":rjtmaqgc said:


> ...I bet the workshop gets hot in the summer :?:
> Paul.J.



Strange thing is if windows are opened, as in the pic it's not to bad. As you can see inside is in shadow because of sun height mid summer. Just have to remember not to leave metal tools on windowsill.


----------



## Scott (8 Feb 2007)

Nice garden Chas! :wink:


----------



## CHJ (8 Feb 2007)

Scott":p6d87a0b said:


> Nice garden Chas! :wink:



Yes, looks pristine at the moment, has that whiter than white look about it.

Must remember to take time out soon to start this years seeds off so that LOML can keep harvesting whilst I'm playing. :wink: :lol:


----------



## CHJ (10 Feb 2007)

Paul Johnston":2wrbw2sa said:


> Have you got any pics of Holly turnings.
> Paul.J.



__________First of three pieces of Holly salvaged from a Green but waxed log I was presented with about 12 months ago. 

_________ 

____click on image for larger view_ 
_________________(143mm)


----------



## PowerTool (10 Feb 2007)

Nice piece,Chas - must have been a decent sized bit of holly to start with.I have some thats been drying for about 18 months,but it's much whiter than yours,and lacking the interesting grain you seem to have.

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (10 Feb 2007)

Yes Andrew, the colour caught me out also, it was a log given to me by John Bradford (Devon), not a very inspiring piece but he said see what you can do with it, it looked very pale on the waxed faces and was splitting on one face.
I had put it to the back of the pile (indoors) and forgotten about it, when I dug it out and put the bandsaw through it to make the most of the bark inclusions etc. I was surprised to see the colours.

Turns like a dream, very dense structure, little or no end grain problems.

Biggest section I could get out of it was approx. 150mm dia.


----------



## Paul.J (10 Feb 2007)

Hello Chas.
Thanks for doing this piece.Looks interesting.Look forward to the other pieces.
I too am surprised at the colour as i was also expecting it to be the ivory colour that Graham explained.
On saying that the Holly pieces i cut up last week were a pale brown colour and was fairly dry.Is this because of ageing.
I phoned my brother back up,who i had the trunk off to check how long it had been cut down and tells this time that it's been about 4 years. :roll: So i think i will try a piece this week some time  

Also Chas friend of mine pulled up this morning with a load of logs from a freshly felled tree,  not sure what it was,which i have been cutting up all day (well and truely cream crackered)  I have had to cut them up quickly to get the car back in garage/workshop,is it best to keep them in log form or splt them.
Sorry about all the questions :? 
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (10 Feb 2007)

Hi Paul, have a look at the first picture in this thread to give you an idea as to how I store the wood initially.

Whatever you do it is most important that you seal the end grain ASAP after cutting.
I use old candle wax melted in a tin tray but any old gloss paint or even PVA adhesive will do.

If you can't seal immediately put the wood in a dustbin bag to maintain them in a moist atmosphere until you can.

This is to slow down any moisture loss from the end grain to reduce and hopefully prevent splitting.

If the logs are not big enough to cut into slabs at least split them down the middle.

Do not seal the split face.

I will try and get some more detailed pictures tomorrow, also follow the thread through (page 2) to see how they are rough turned and dried for finishing.


----------



## CHJ (11 Feb 2007)

*Paul,* more pictures of how I keep my green wood until I can get round to using it.


----------



## Paul.J (11 Feb 2007)

Thanks again Chas.
Those pictures help.  
I did manage to coat the ends with pva,and will split the logs asap,but not today.  Which is the best and easiest way to split them.I do have a chainsaw  
The first picture i've put on shows some of the logs cut,i have about the same amount round the other side.
Is it worth keeping the offcuts as in the second picture where the branch is breaking off.Seems a shame to waste as i have a few of these.
Any idea what the wood is.I thought it might be Ash :!: 
Paul.J.


----------



## Paul.J (11 Feb 2007)

Forgot to say.Just took those piccys and noticed that the Holly i have as now gone a milkier colour.Just thought  - this could be the pva :roll: 
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (11 Feb 2007)

Paul Johnston":1kelus1q said:


> Which is the best and easiest way to split them.I do have a chainsaw



No easy way to decide really, chainsaws don't usually like cutting with the grain, Splitting with an Axe/Wedges works but can lead to wasted wood if split does not run true.

Bandsaw is best, but if not available obviously not an option, law is if bandsaw is available its depth of cut is 10mm less than the log diameter :evil: 


Paul Johnston":1kelus1q said:


> Is it worth keeping the offcuts as in the second picture where the branch is breaking off.



Keep all pieces, the bits near branch joins etc can yield some nice figuring. Good for lids coasters etc. if nothing else.



Paul Johnston":1kelus1q said:


> Any idea what the wood is.I thought it might be Ash :!:
> Paul.J.



Looks as though it might well be judging by the bark.

See if a log splits straight with an axe and clean up the face, may be more obvious then.

Be aware that with some woods the central core and the wood either side of centre is the most prone to splitting, with large diameter logs it is sometimes more economical in salvaged wood to take a central slab out of the middle, say 50-75mm thick, leaving two cords each side for bowls, then cut the central slab down the middle through the core leaving you with 4 pieces, these will be less likely to split whilst drying.


----------



## CHJ (11 Feb 2007)

_________The other two bits of Holly

_________ 

_________ 

____click on images for larger view_ 
_________________(95mm)_____________________________(121mm)


----------



## Paul.J (11 Feb 2007)

Thanks Chas.
You have another 3 nice bowls there,with nice finish.That grain looks a bit wild to turn.Is this typical of Holly. :?: 
I still have the root ball off my log,again is it worth keeping. :?: 
I can't wait to try my Holly now  
Also Chas,been looking back at some of the old posts,and can't believe that you have only recently started turning yourself,asking similar questions.I thought you had been doing it for years.
Just shows what can be achieved.Are you all self taught or have you had some professional tuition.
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (11 Feb 2007)

Paul, I don't know if this is typical of Holly, it is the only piece I have ever turned. It was easy to turn with no problems whatsoever from the random grain. Very smooth, dense but not hard.

I am self taught, just read a book and watched what others were doing at shows.

I would certainly investigate the root ball if you have significant fist size or above pieces.

Dickymint had some to work with last spring


----------



## Paul.J (11 Feb 2007)

Chas.
That's one nice piece by Dickymint.I wouldn't know where to start.
The rootball looks a decent size but haven't really looked at it properly,still got roots and soil attached.Just afraid of spoiling a piece that could turn out nice. :?


----------



## PowerTool (11 Feb 2007)

You've had some very nice pieces of holly - were they just air-dried,or have you treated them to some meths or water to speed the process up ?
I find that holly cuts and finishes very nicely,just awkward to dry.

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (11 Feb 2007)

PowerTool":1ba367km said:


> You've had some very nice pieces of holly - were they just air-dried,or have you treated them to some meths or water to speed the process up ?
> I find that holly cuts and finishes very nicely,just awkward to dry.
> 
> Andrew



Hi Andrew, it was just one scrappy piece of roughly squared log with bark on one of the six sides, covered in wax. Don't know how old it was but it gave a reading of about 20% when I was given it twelve months ago. Been stored indoors since and was down to 14-16% when sawn into three pieces yesterday. Had intended to rough turn and dry out but during turning the moisture content dropped to below 12% at the rough stage, so have pressed ahead and finished them off, a check just before applying sealer indicated below 10% and not just on surface, strange, but time will tell as to whether they move.

On all three items I polished finished the outside and generated warmth throughout the piece from friction whilst waxing, then after cooling sealed and finished the inside.


----------



## CHJ (14 Feb 2007)

_________From this in in May 2006

_________ 



_________Comes todays effort.

_________ 

____click on images for larger view_ 
_____________Cherry (275mm)


----------



## Paul.J (14 Feb 2007)

Nice piece of Cherry Chas. Looks a sturdy item. 
Did the knots cause any problems.
What finish did you apply.How long did it take.
I found some Ash today that i had about four years ago.Might try and do something like this with that. :roll: 
Paul.J


----------



## CHJ (14 Feb 2007)

Paul.J":2y2aw4il said:


> ...snip...
> Did the knots cause any problems.
> What finish did you apply.How long did it take.



The knots were not a problem other than having to be careful that they did not cause a catch on the inside. Something this sort of diameter needs good close rest support for the internal tools if a snatch is to be avoided.

Finish is cellulose sealer and WoodWax22.

It took about 1 1/2 days to do in two stages.

About 6 months ago I rough turned it Like this *NOTE:* This is not the Cherry but it looked about the same.
The outer face was wrapped in thin cling film, the inner filled with moist shavings and placed in a large open topped bag to try and slow down the moisture loss to reduce cracking.

It was down to 12% when checked today, during its time drying, a crack appeared in the base (endgrain) about the centre 1/3. this opened up quite wide but has since closed up, I treated it with CA glue before finish turning.

Time will tell if indoor life causes any more movement.


----------



## Paul.J (15 Feb 2007)

Chas.
More questions :roll: 
What sort of moisture levels are you looking at for turning,as all the timber is kept outside,left for a priod of time to dry-turned and then brought into a drier enviroment.
So far the few pieces i have turned have all had some movement on them since bringing them into the house.  

How did the Perform,perform with a big heavy lump of wood like the one in your photo :?: 
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (15 Feb 2007)

Paul.J":3nf37o5a said:


> What sort of moisture levels are you looking at for turning,as all the timber is kept outside,left for a priod of time to dry-turned and then brought into a drier enviroment.
> So far the few pieces i have turned have all had some movement on them since bringing them into the house.



All other of my green pieces are rough turned and dried indoors (boiled or meths), they are at 10% or less in about a month. (some with less than 8% on my cheap meter) This low is getting a bit hard to turn on some woods so prefer to turn at about 10%, post turning movement is minimal.



Paul.J":3nf37o5a said:


> How did the Perform,perform with a big heavy lump of wood like the one in your photo :?:
> Paul.J.


I had to balance it fairly well by removing surplus protrusions with a power plane, the smaller motor on the perform does not have a surplus of torque (it's a cheap condenser run as opposed to condenser start motor) turning was slow so as not to stall it. Not a bad thing as newbie though.

The Cherry was roughed on the perform.


----------



## CHJ (20 Feb 2007)

__________Yet another Cake Stand

_________ 

 ____click on image for larger view_ 
___________Sweet Chestnut (226mm)

And for the benefit of newbies here I put *This Thread*together whilst doing it in the hope that it will help


----------



## Blister (20 Feb 2007)

Yes its nice and it did help a lot 

Thanks


----------



## Paul.J (21 Feb 2007)

Very nice again Chas.
I like the difference in grain pattern 

I'm glad your retired so you have the time to do and show us these excellent pieces  
Keep em coming.
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (23 Feb 2007)

_______Some more Churnings:

_______ 

____ 

____ 


___________Sycamore (160mm)_______________Sycamore (140mm)_______________Laburnum (90mm)
_______ 

____ 

____click on images for larger view_ 
______________Cherry (82mm)_________________Yew (100mm)


----------



## Paul.J (23 Feb 2007)

All nice again Chas.
Nice variation of shapes and timbers.I like the Yew piece.  
Did you turn all these today or during the week. :?: 
Are most of the pieces you put on Chas using the meths and boiling drying process,or have you now got a good supply of air dried stock. :?: 
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (23 Feb 2007)

Paul.J":3rww4tbo said:


> ...snip...
> Did you turn all these today or during the week. :?:



_________Finished turned today, along with this one and a couple of others part finished. They were turned green about 3 weeks ago.

_________ 

 ____click on image for larger view_ 
______________Sycamore (160mm)



Paul.J":3rww4tbo said:


> Are most of the pieces you put on Chas using the meths and boiling drying process,..snip..



_________ Yes, at the moment they are mostly home dried, (The chestnut cake stand was from a bought in air dried slab.)
_________ The sycamore pieces were boiled, the other 3 were meths soaked.


----------



## PowerTool (23 Feb 2007)

More nice stuff - and your workrate _still_ amazes me 8) 

And still a great source of enjoyment and inspiration  

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (25 Feb 2007)

_______Yet more of the same:

_______ 

____ 

____ 


___________Sycamore (165mm)_______________Sycamore (158mm)____________________Yew (150mm)


----------



## CHJ (25 Feb 2007)

_______And in case it is of interest to those who have the occasional split piece that looks only good for the firewood.
_______This badly split piece was like this *before* turning in the green.

_______ 

____ 

____ 



_______The Split was butchered with a small screwdriver to widen and leave a ragged edge.

_______ 

____ 



_______This was treated with gap filling CA glue, filled with coffee grounds whilst still wet and further soaked in low viscosity CA glue.

_______ 

____ 

____click on images for larger view_ 

_______This is the result, not pretty but good enough to hold some Pot Potpourri in the little room of the house.

_______First of the three above.


----------



## Paul.J (25 Feb 2007)

Chas.Theres no stopping you.  
Yet more nice pieces.
Love the colour of the Yew piece.
Nice job on the split piece.
I glued a split on an Ash piece last week,and it's split again.I used pva glue :?: Would the use of c a glue made any difference. :?: 
Paul.J


----------



## CHJ (25 Feb 2007)

Paul.J":357h1q8i said:


> I glued a split on an Ash piece last week,and it's split again.I used pva glue :?: Would the use of c a glue made any difference. :?:
> Paul.J



Sounds like the wood has still a way to go in the drying stakes, mine are always 'stress free' as far as I can tell when I glue, below 8% moisture.

Did the PVA glue fail or did the wood give way? 
How long had the PVA cured before you turned it?

CA glue is harder and less resilient than PVA (brittle?).

I doubt CA would have been any better if the wood had enough movement in it to break a PVA joint.


----------



## Paul.J (25 Feb 2007)

Chas.
The Ash was a piece that i had 4 years ago,from the same wood as the Ash bowl i turned,so was just assuming that the wood would be dry enough,without a meter it's difficult to tell.
The piece was glued for 2 days and then left while i done something else,and then noticed the split.Looks like it as just pulled apart.  
Paul.J.


----------



## duncanh (26 Feb 2007)

It looks as though there was too much of the pith/centre of the wood left in.

I've only risked one wet turning where I intentionally kept the pith in and I was worried about it cracking badly as it dried. It did develop shakes on both sides but yew doesn't seem to move much as it dries so I was lucky

Duncan


----------



## Paul.J (26 Feb 2007)

Thanks Duncan.
Guess your right.I suppose all pieces can be good to turn :roll: 
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (7 Mar 2007)

_________More of the Sycamore

_________ 

_________ 

____click on images for larger view_ 
_________________(157mm)_____________________________(164mm)


----------



## Paul.J (7 Mar 2007)

Very nice Chas.   
Chas is Sycamore similar to Ash.
It's just that all those logs i got a few weeks back seems different to the Ash i had before.The smell is different,it cuts different,seems to be stringy,and feels lighter than the Ash.
Any idea what it might be :?: 
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (7 Mar 2007)

Paul, Sycamore is a much softer texture than Ash, although the growth banding may look similar there is no discernable difference between summer and winter growth as in Ash.

The Sycamore that I have has a fine marking running through it reminicent of London Plane when cut for Lace Wood. This shows up more prominently in these darker pieces. The wood is darkening during storage, something to do with the sugars in the wood I believe.

Ash






Sycamore





The above are the best pics I could find to represent the difference, although they are from a USA source (where sycamore is classed amongst the maples)


----------



## Paul.J (7 Mar 2007)

Thanks Chas.
The colour on those samples look very similar.
The wood i have looks whiter than the Ash i have.It even feels different :!: :!: 
I will clean a piece up tomorrow and post a piccy.
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (7 Mar 2007)

Paul.J":2xbbqlrh said:


> Thanks Chas.
> The colour on those samples look very similar.
> The wood i have looks whiter than the Ash i have.It even feels different :!: :!:
> I will clean a piece up tomorrow and post a piccy.
> Paul.J.



Some of the sycamore when first cut was very paleSee some of the pieces here

Colours tend to the brown/fawn range, I would say Ash tends towards greys.


----------



## CHJ (9 Mar 2007)

_______ _"What's all that lot stacked under there:"_

_______ "It's waiting to be sorted, some of it may just be firewood" :| 

_______ _"well, whats the holdup with the sorting"_

_______ "60% of the time will be spent chasing defects to see how deep they go"

_______ _"so"_


_______ "Errmmm......OK dear (hammer) 

_______ 

____ 

____ 


___________Spalted Ash (175mm)__________Cedar of Lebanon (98mm)________Cedar of Lebanon (105mm)

_______ 

____ 

____


__________Cedar of Lebanon (97mm)__________Spalted Ash (155mm)__________Spalted Ash (122mm)

_______


__________Spalted Ash (100mm)____________click on images for larger view_


----------



## Paul.J (9 Mar 2007)

"I HAVE SPOKEN"
Still,you managed to have a bit of a clear up Chas.
All nice pieces.  
I like the colour of the last two spalted Ash pieces,very nice.
Paul.J.


----------



## Paul.J (9 Mar 2007)

Chas.
Here are the piccys of that wood that i've got.
Tried taking them in different lights to try and show the colour better.
The small rough turned bowl was turned last week and as now got a yellowy/goldish colour.
What do you think.

Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (10 Mar 2007)

Looks like it might be Sycamore, although the pieces I have show more fine figuring withing the growth bands, that sample looks more like Birch but that would be obvious from the bark.


----------



## CHJ (10 Mar 2007)

__________A bit of pre-Rugby pottering.

_________ 

_________ 

____click on images for larger view_ 
________________Yew (120mm)_____________________Sycamore (173mm)


----------



## Paul.J (10 Mar 2007)

Very nice again Chas.
How long did it take you to turn these ones then. :?: 
Love the Yew one.Hows that happened with the colours :?: :?: 

*CHJ said*
that sample looks more like Birch but that would be obvious from the bark.
I agree Chas,but the bark was like the Ash i had before thats why i thought it was Ash,but it as a very different smell to it.
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (10 Mar 2007)

Nice  - like the shape of the yew one.

Andrew (who's been spring cleaning the workshop instead of turning)


----------



## CHJ (10 Mar 2007)

Paul.J":25uimk5z said:


> How long did it take you to turn these ones then. :?:



Today, just under an hour with the chuck jaw changes etc. to finish turn and polish. (plus an estimated 3/4-1 hr for the pair when they were in the green) job to say exactly as I partially turned a couple of other pieces and setup a glue-up before lunch/Rugby. 

Time to do a piece can vary enormously dependant on grain etc. sometimes they just flow, other times a whole session disappears with very little to show for it.



Paul.J":25uimk5z said:


> Love the Yew one.Hows that happened with the colours :?: :?:



Pale Sap and Dark Heart wood.


----------



## CHJ (10 Mar 2007)

*Paul.J. *, If you care to wait a couple of months or so, leave a piece of your wood to dry naturally (ends sealed), if it is Sycamore there is every chance that it will start to colour, taking on Fawn and Tan hues.
Commercial Sycamore has to be dried quickly in order to keep it pale.

If you look at the sycamore pieces in my turnings you can see them getting darker over time, See the these from Oct 01-06 from same tree as the ones from March 07


----------



## Paul.J (11 Mar 2007)

Thanks Chas.
I'm in no rush just wanted to try and idenify the species just so i know.
Have you noticed a smell when turning Sycamore,the only way i can describe it is like old engine oil but not so strong :!: :!: :!: 
Paul.J.


----------



## wood yew believe it ! (11 Mar 2007)

talking of smells paul, wait till you try some zebrano! stinks!!


----------



## CHJ (11 Mar 2007)

Paul.J":3nkpfpdh said:


> ...snip...
> Have you noticed a smell when turning Sycamore,the only way i can describe it is like old engine oil but not so strong :!: :!: :!:
> Paul.J.


No the commercial thick slab and the 'green' that I have turned have been very bland.

The 'young' wood that I have self dried is not easy to turn when dry, end grain tears very readily, needs very sharp tools and approach.


----------



## CHJ (12 Mar 2007)

__________A break from gardening.

_________ 

_______ _click on image for larger view_ 
____________Yew & Laburnum(155mm


----------



## Paul.J (12 Mar 2007)

Very nice Chas  
Nice gardening weather for a change.  
Are the two pieces glued together or are they seperate.
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (12 Mar 2007)

They are glued Paul, would have preferred a plain dark wood (walnut or similar) for the base but my remit is to only use woods from given source, and have not found walnut on the property yet.

May put it back on lathe and narrow the foot waist somewhat, although it does not look so heavy when viewed in differing lights.


----------



## Paul.J (12 Mar 2007)

Chas.
This shape looks like an inverted mushroom to me.Looks good.  
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (15 Mar 2007)

__________Todays quota.

_________ 

_________ 

____click on images for larger view_ 
_____________Spalted Ash (143mm)__________________Cherry (80-94mm)


----------



## Paul.J (15 Mar 2007)

Very nice Chas.  
I like the spaltd Ash,and the varying shapes and sizes of the bowls.
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (15 Mar 2007)

Thanks Paul, The Cherry is the remanents from a small tree, I have about 20 more of this batch to complete and enough wood in log form for about 30+ more awaiting attention as and when required. Because of the small diameter of the stock the internal grain patterns are quite striking.

Hope to be starting on some larger Cherry pieces in the near future, fingers crossed that I can dry it without too many splits.


----------



## Paul.J (15 Mar 2007)

Chas.
You haven't split any of those pieces have you.Are they all turned end grain :?: and have they been dried using meths :?: 
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (15 Mar 2007)

The Ash is end grain, straight from a dried log. 
The Cherry is split down the core, rough turned and meths dried.

some of the cherry after drying can be seen here.





Just the two in the front out of 28 pieces had small splits.


----------



## PowerTool (15 Mar 2007)

Very nice - like the colour of the cherry.Never had any spalted ash - was it a local find ?

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (15 Mar 2007)

PowerTool":1txcforz said:


> Never had any spalted ash - was it a local find ?
> Andrew



Yes, just some I rescued from a local wood pile late 2005 when asked if it was any good for turning, a good ton+ was burnt that winter.


----------



## ctb (15 Mar 2007)

CHJ I know from reading your threads and those of others on this forum, that you are a great exponent of meths drying, have you ever tried the australian technique of 50/50 detergent / water, apparently you soak the timer in this 50/50 solution, using non coloured detergent / washing up liquid, and by a process of osmosis the water in the timer is replaced by the detergent, thus giving the cells substance and strength, with little or no cracks as a result.

Have not tried it myself, so I cannot comment on it's successfulness


----------



## CHJ (15 Mar 2007)

ctb":3gilr9la said:


> CHJ I know from reading your threads and those of others on this forum, that you are a great exponent of meths drying, have you ever tried the australian technique of 50/50 detergent / water, apparently you soak the timer in this 50/50 solution, using non coloured detergent / washing up liquid, and by a process of osmosis the water in the timer is replaced by the detergent, thus giving the cells substance and strength, with little or no cracks as a result.
> 
> Have not tried it myself, so I cannot comment on it's successfulness



No, have never tried that method, the Alcohol method was developed as a result of determining that it was the alcohol used as sufecants in the soap/detergent that was aiding the drying.

On the basis that temperatures are considerably higher in most of Aus, I suspect timescales would be a lot longer here.

A company in Peru specialising in dense exotic hardwood products boils all their timber prior to finish turning.
If you have a browse of the site and see some of Jim Kings stuff you may wish to emigrate.


----------



## Paul.J (15 Mar 2007)

*Chas wrote*
Just the two in the front out of 28 pieces had small splits
That's a pretty good result Chas.
Were these,or all your pieces freshly green and soaked or are they left a while before soaking :?: 
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (15 Mar 2007)

Paul.J":3g3fo3ot said:


> *Chas wrote*
> Just the two in the front out of 28 pieces had small splits
> That's a pretty good result Chas.
> Were these,or all your pieces freshly green and soaked or are they left a while before soaking :?:
> Paul.J.



I meths soak or boil all green pieces asap after rough turning.


----------



## ctb (16 Mar 2007)

Meths / Sufecants whooooooooooooosh, all above my non technical head I am afraid, but I have fond out more about detergent drying, and I found this chap; quite interesting 

http://www.ronkent.com/techniques.php


----------



## CHJ (16 Mar 2007)

_________"_Any chance of something with a bit of figuring for Saturday?_"

_________ What this Saturday, Tomorrow!

_________"_Yes, is that a problem?"_

_________ S'pose not, need to sort the wood.

__________"Iv'e already put a piece out"_

_________ Hmmmm..... :roll: 

_________ 

___ 

___ 

____click on images for larger view_ 
________________Sycamore _____________________(143mm)


----------



## Paul.J (16 Mar 2007)

Very nice again Chas  
Just in time.
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (16 Mar 2007)

Excellent looking piece  (good job you had something nice and handy..)

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (16 Mar 2007)

PowerTool":2xtgtxt3 said:


> (good job you had something nice and handy..)
> Andrew


Just realised how long it has been around: 






Part of this lot from May 2006 that I prepared, trust the person who stacked it away to know where to find it.

Must get my act together and do some turning. :lol:


----------



## nickson71 (17 Mar 2007)

I think you may need to start drinking some of the wine too  ......


----------



## PowerTool (17 Mar 2007)

nickson71":3mz2ta7q said:


> I think you may need to start drinking some of the wine too  ......



Seeing as it's St. Patricks day,shouldn't the Murphys go instead ? :wink: 



CHJ":3mz2ta7q said:


> Must get my act together and do some turning.



:lol: :lol: :lol: - be serious,please - your output alone outweighs the rest of the forum combined...

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (17 Mar 2007)

I hadn't even noticed all that wine :lol: :lol: 
You don't soak the timber in the wine do you Chas :shock: 
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (17 Mar 2007)

Paul.J":3itob49v said:


> You don't soak the timber in the wine do you Chas :shock:
> Paul.J.



Only that to be used for Whisky goblets, got to make the nectar feel at home.


----------



## CHJ (20 Mar 2007)

__________A bit of Cherry Picking and some more of _"that lot stacked under there"._

_________ 

_________ 

___ 
_____________Cherry (82-96mm)_________________Cedar of Lebanon (136mm)

_________ 

_________ 


___________Cedar of Lebanon (128mm)____________Cedar of Lebanon (136mm)

_________ 

__________click on images for larger view_
_____________Cherry (82mm)


----------



## Paul.J (20 Mar 2007)

All nice pieces again Chas.
like Andrews Cedar,I do like the grain pattern on the Cedar.  
Nice smaller items for the Cherry too.
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (20 Mar 2007)

Hi Paul,

Cedar is not too easy to work, cuts fine with sharp tools and good bevel contact but is not easy to sand if you do get any tearing, the growth rings and knot areas can be very different in hardness. Final appearance is OK if you accept it for what it is, the remnants of a two+ year old firewood pile.

This series of Cherry pieces will all be on the small side, the tree was quite young when it unfortunately had to be felled due to risk associated with a listed cotswold stone wall.

Fortunately there seems to be a need for earring / ring / jewelry watsits on several dressing tables or bedside cabinets.


----------



## Paul.J (21 Mar 2007)

Chas.
It never ceases to amaze me what can be done with so called fire wood,and there will always be a use even for the smallest of bowls  
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (21 Mar 2007)

__________Yet another request satisfied.

_________ 

_______ _click on image for larger view_ 
___________Sweet Chestnut (172mm)


----------



## Paul.J (21 Mar 2007)

Looks nice again Chas.
Is this two pieces or just one :?: 
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (21 Mar 2007)

Two pieces Paul, same method as This post, just a little bigger diameter.


----------



## CHJ (22 Mar 2007)

__________Just a little pottering.

_________ 

_______ _click on image for larger view_ 
___________Spalted Ash (80-90mm)


----------



## Paul.J (22 Mar 2007)

Chas.
They are lovely pieces of spalted Ash.
Love em all.  
Another question.How does thewood get spalted.
As it got to be felled and left lying on the ground,or can it be felled spalted.Typical newbie question :roll: 
Paul.J.


----------



## wood yew believe it ! (22 Mar 2007)

paul, your best bet is to google it for a realy comprehensive answer, basically its infestation by fungus and can b in the tree when standing or it can happen after felled, some people even put their wood in specific environments to encourage spalting

dave.


----------



## CHJ (22 Mar 2007)

Paul. wybi nailed it really, this particular tree was infected whilst still growing, I guess if left longer it would have started to rot out, the pale bits are already soft.

Some of the colouring found in this I believe is similar to staining found in brown oak which is caused by fungal infection, fungi is not necessarily present in all the wood but rather stains it. 
The visible fungus growing on the tree, and continuing to grow on the logs over the winter was Sooty Black in colour and had very strong pigmentation.


----------



## Paul.J (22 Mar 2007)

Thanks Dave/Chas.
Paul.J.


----------



## Bodrighy (22 Mar 2007)

Paul, re spalted wood, this is an example of a piece I got hold of recently. It blew down in a gale and was sawn up. The first picture is of the inside, the second of the outside. The tree was hollow for about 20 foot up th middle and you can see the rot & fungius in it.











Pete


----------



## Paul.J (23 Mar 2007)

Cheers Pete.
Looks similar to the pieces i got the other week,only smaller :shock:
Have fun.
Paul.J.


----------



## Bodrighy (23 Mar 2007)

Paul.J":3su3uod8 said:


> Cheers Pete.
> Looks similar to the pieces i got the other week,only smaller :shock:
> Have fun.
> Paul.J.



Blimey, if that's smaller how did you move yours? This one weighs a ton and nearly did the suspension chucking it in the boot  

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (23 Mar 2007)

Sorry Pete.
I meant my logs were smaller,
Blimey, if that's smaller how did you move yours? This one weighs a ton and nearly did the suspension chucking it in the boot 
and i was thinking the same thing about your piece :roll: 
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (25 Mar 2007)

__________Still pottering.

_________ 

_______ _click on image for larger view_ 
___________Cedar of Lebanon(82-110mm)


----------



## Paul.J (25 Mar 2007)

Like em all again Chas.  
I do like that Cedar still.
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (25 Mar 2007)

Nice work - like the variety of shapes  

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (25 Mar 2007)

PowerTool":32r07gn2 said:


> Nice work - like the variety of shapes
> Andrew



Shapes are somewhat dictated by the bit of wood Andrew, these are just using up some of the oddments and whatever results in a clean cut without splits etc. goes. So I can't claim any originality on the shape front really.


----------



## wood yew believe it ! (26 Mar 2007)

does it realy matter where the shape came from? as long as they are pleasing to the eye, which they are, lovely little pieces!

atb dave


----------



## CHJ (28 Mar 2007)

__________A few more reach the finishing post.

_________ 

_________ 

___ 
________________Beech (120mm)____________________Beech (134mm)

_________ 

_________ 


________________Yew (90mm)_____________________Spalted Ash (82mm)

_________ 

_________ 

___ 
______________Laburnum (100mm)__________________Laburnum (95mm)

_________ 

__________click on images for larger view_
_____________Laburnum (90mm)


----------



## PowerTool (28 Mar 2007)

Nice - the last three look distinctly beaker-shaped - are they intended to be decorative or functional? (As one of the reasons I got a lathe was to be able to turn goblets,and so far have only made the one..  )

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (29 Mar 2007)

PowerTool":3d3v9gev said:


> Nice - the last three look distinctly beaker-shaped - are they intended to be decorative or functional? (As one of the reasons I got a lathe was to be able to turn goblets,and so far have only made the one..  )
> Andrew



*Andrew,* 
The three Laburnum pots are Paint Brush Holders (watercolour), but this size is equally suitable for pens, pencils etc.

I caution anyone receiving a vessel such as a goblet made of Laburnum that it should not be used for "wet food" or drink, it is rather poisonous.


----------



## wood yew believe it ! (29 Mar 2007)

chas, i knew laburnum was dodgy, and i know the "greenery" of yew is too, but what bout the "wood" of yew, if you get my meaning! ?


----------



## CHJ (29 Mar 2007)

wood yew believe it !":2p59vgkm said:


> chas, i knew laburnum was dodgy, and i know the "greenery" of yew is too, but what bout the "wood" of yew, if you get my meaning! ?



*From here (Laburnum)*



> All parts of the plant are poisonous and can be lethal if consumed in excess. Symptoms of Laburnum poisoning may include intense sleepiness, vomiting, convulsive movements, coma, slight frothing at the mouth and unequally dilated pupils. In some cases, diarrhea is very severe and at times the convulsions are markedly tetanic.
> 
> Despite the plant's toxicity, it is used as a food plant by the larvae of some Lepidoptera species including Buff-tip.



*And from Here (Yew)*



> All parts of the tree are highly toxic, except the bright red aril surrounding the seed, enabling ingestion and dispersal by birds.




*EDIT:* I personally do not think there is any problem from these woods used as dry goods platters or bowls, (fruit,nuts etc.) as long as they have a "Sealing Finish" applied. I would not use them for Salad Bowls or anything other than an "Ornate" Drinking Vessel.


----------



## wood yew believe it ! (29 Mar 2007)

confirmed what i suspected!

cheers chas


----------



## Paul.J (29 Mar 2007)

All nice again Chas.
I like the Yew piece,sort of half n half colours.  
Why is it that i knew Laburnam was poisonous yet somehow sort of forgot :? Cracking up me thinks.
Would this effect the turner through breathing in too much dust :?: 
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (29 Mar 2007)

Paul.J":1giz4t73 said:


> ...snip..Would this effect the turner through breathing in too much dust :?:
> Paul.J.



In my opinion any dust is dangerous, my system does not like Laburnum or Yew dust, I think it's toxicity is one more factor on the avoidance scale.


----------



## CHJ (29 Mar 2007)

__________yet another Pencil/Brush Pot

_________ 

_______ _click on image for larger view_ 
_______________Cherry (90mm)


----------



## CHJ (30 Mar 2007)

__________Small home dried Salad Bowl.

_________ 

_______ _click on image for larger view_ 
_____________Beech (185mm) (oiled)


----------



## PowerTool (30 Mar 2007)

Mmm - like that one,nice looking piece.

Andrew (who wishes he was in the workshop,and not at work..  )


----------



## Paul.J (30 Mar 2007)

Two more nice pieces Chas.
Like the Beech salad bowl.  What finish is on it :?: 
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (30 Mar 2007)

Paul.J":1cdkpvk2 said:


> Two more nice pieces Chas.
> Like the Beech salad bowl.  What finish is on it :?:
> Paul.J.



Chestnut Food safe Oil Paul, (Light grade liquid paraffin) standard pharmaceutical grade is thicker and takes longer to soak and dry.


----------



## CHJ (30 Mar 2007)

_________ All green turned and home cured.


_________ 

_________ 

___ 
_______________Ash (146mm)______________________Sycamore (145mm)

_________ 

__________click on images for larger view_
_____________Sycamore (142mm)


----------



## bwlossie (30 Mar 2007)

Hi CHJ,

Expand on "home cured" please. Which is your prefered method.

I have tried boiling, meths, but I get best results from microwave.

Barry


----------



## CHJ (30 Mar 2007)

bwlossie":24g2oj3s said:


> Hi CHJ,
> 
> Expand on "home cured" please. Which is your prefered method.
> 
> ...



Hi Barry, My first choice is meths soak, but for some pieces where there is evidence of big differences in moisture content across the piece I sometimes boil (pressure cooker 20mins.) this it to reduce the 'water marks' that seem to result with meths soak, more obvious in light coloured woods.

I have on occasions microwaved a thin piece but I tend to batch turn green wood and just leave it on one side to sort itself out rather than work one piece at a time.

I find that boiling very green beech in the roughed out stage evens out the colour, somewhat like steamed beech, but I have had people say they prefer items warts and all with the differing colours resulting from the meths soak.


----------



## bwlossie (31 Mar 2007)

Thanks for the reply Chas.

I am interested in the meths method but am having difficulty finding any in reasonable quantities/price.

I recently found some but it was £3 for 1/2 litre. I only bought 1 litre for the tryout so could only use a small tupperware bowl and obviously only a small blank.

I think I may not have left it soaking for long enough because it was still very wet after about 3/4 days.

Barry.


----------



## CHJ (31 Mar 2007)

Barry, I get my meths in 5ltr lots from my nearest Brewers Ltd, (Argee put me on to them some time ago) No doubt other decorating supplies people stock it, I just haven't looked elsewhere. IFRC about £17.

If you have a larger item than the meths will cover, put it in a strong plastic bag with the meths and nestle it in a bucket of wood shavings to force the meths around the item.

I leave items up to 20mm thick immersed for two hours.


----------



## Paul.J (31 Mar 2007)

Hello Barry.
I've just started doing the meths drying as per Chas's method.
Done my first couple of pieces which are on earlier posts.
I had trouble finding the 5l containers so ended up buying 10 of the 1/2L bottles,at £1.49 per bottle.
These were just enough for the container that i am using.
I left the part turned green timber to soak for 2 hours,then let drip dry over the meths tub,for about an hour,on some wire mesh.
Then wrapped the piece in several pieces of newspaper,taped,with the hollowed out part left open.
Then left for three weeks.They were down to 12% moisture content.
Sorry if i've intruded here Chas.
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (31 Mar 2007)

Paul.J":m27l4m6d said:


> ....snip..Sorry if i've intruded here Chas.
> Paul.J.



You are not intruding at all Paul, glad someone else is around to pass on experiences, glad you are having some success.


----------



## PowerTool (31 Mar 2007)

I still haven't got round to trying it,but do intend to.
After rough turning,soaking and drying,does the original chucking recess still fit,or does it distort with drying ? i.e. do I need the Cole jaws I haven't bought yet,or the Longworth chuck I haven't made yet ? :lol: 

Andrew (who still has a long "to do" list..)


----------



## CHJ (1 Apr 2007)

PowerTool":2s0eot7l said:


> ...snip...
> After rough turning,soaking and drying,does the original chucking recess still fit,or does it distort with drying ? ...snip...



Yes and Yes, they go oval, some woods more than others. I would guess some as much as 4mm on a 50mm recess.

But I have not had one that would not hold on the dovetail jaws for rework.

Because of the span of a 4 jaw dovetail they seem to grip the recess OK, on a spigot you can see the differing compression marks on the 'high' sides when you take them off again but they grip OK.

I would not try for a 1-1/2mm recess on a green blank though :lol:


----------



## CHJ (1 Apr 2007)

__________"Just the one"

_________ 

_______ _click on image for larger view_ 
___________Coloured Ash (175mm)


----------



## Paul.J (1 Apr 2007)

Very nice their Chas.  
Another nice piece of Ash.
What tool did you use to get under the rim :?: 
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (1 Apr 2007)

Paul, 

The first two tools used to finish hollowing out the rough green blank.

All three used to finish turn.

Crown 1/2" 13mm Round Nose Scraper used as a shear scraper held at about 30deg.

Crown multi tip scraper used narrow tip as a shear scraper held at about 30deg.

Robert Sorby RS230KT Hollowmaster first with the small cutter to true up the out of round behind lip (lighter loads and less chance of catch) then with scraper disc to clean up the whole inner surface radius.


----------



## Paul.J (2 Apr 2007)

Thanks Chas.
Some more items required. :wink: 
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (21 Apr 2007)

__________"A couple of pieces found dry enough to go, amongst several days green turnning"

_________ 

___ 

_______ _click on images for larger view_ 
_____________Sycamore (147mm)_____________Sycamore (110mm)


----------



## CHJ (21 Apr 2007)

_________"Now thats about ready for sealing after lunch" 

_________ 

_______ _click on images for larger view_








__________*"OH BOTHER"* :roll: 

_________ 

 

_________Room for a little artistic input here I think.


----------



## Paul.J (21 Apr 2007)

Very nice Chas.  
Got a bit of Sycamore,will have to give it a go.
*Chas wrote*
Crown multi tip scraper
Chas got me multi tip today from Woodex.Already had the round nose scraper.
The chap said that this is all i would need for hollowing out.
Showed me some samples of pieces he had done just using the one tool.
:!: :!: 
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (21 Apr 2007)

Nice stuff,Chas - looking forward to seeing what the "artistic input" ends up being.

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (21 Apr 2007)

Paul.J":30njbvvt said:


> Very nice Chas.
> Got a bit of Sycamore,will have to give it a go.
> *Chas wrote*
> Crown multi tip scraper
> ...



The Sycamore came as a complete surprise, I have several sections of large diameter 'trunk' that has rotted out in the middle, put some of it through the bandsaw today in an effort to sort the usable from the firewood and these were two of the bits that made it through, picture does not do them justice as they have considerable figuring on the bases due to branch joint inclusions.


On the Crown Scraper front; Be careful when attempting to use it for the first few times, keep the contact area small until you get a feel for it and use in a 'shear scrape' configuration to start with.

It is heavy and stiff, if it 'grabs' it won't be the tool that bends.


----------



## Paul.J (21 Apr 2007)

Thanks Chas.
I thought it didn't look as easy as i was been told,but gotta start some where. :roll:
First piece will be interesting :shock: 
Paul.J.


----------



## Bodrighy (21 Apr 2007)

If we are talking about the same sort of tool, I have a Hamlet multi head. One of the heads is teardrop shape and is great for undercutting as long as you remember that you have to use it gently. The part that is scraping isn't in line with the part resting on the tool rest and if you aren't careful you get juddering. Because it's groung to an edge in every direction I find that I can cut in quite tight curves .

Pete


----------



## CHJ (21 Apr 2007)

Subject revisited;



PowerTool":1kgqdbod said:


> ...snip...
> After rough turning,soaking and drying,does the original chucking recess still fit,or does it distort with drying ? ...snip...



Yes and Yes, they go oval, some woods more than others. I would guess some as much as 4mm on a 50mm recess.

*But I have not had one that would not hold on the dovetail jaws for rework.*

Famous last words; I have now, three pieces of force dried Very Green Cherry,

Had to remount on cole jaws to true up dovetail recess :roll:


----------



## CHJ (23 Apr 2007)

PowerTool":tgw0yrzq said:


> looking forward to seeing what the "artistic input" ends up being.
> Andrew



__________"Does this count as Artistic"

_________ 

_______ _click on image for larger view_ 
______________Cherry (158mm)


----------



## Anonymous (23 Apr 2007)

yes chas... you get the cherry :wink:


----------



## Bodrighy (23 Apr 2007)

CHJ":3b87zek0 said:


> __________"Does this count as Artistic"
> 
> _________
> 
> ...



Only if you turned the cherries & the stems :lol: 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (23 Apr 2007)

Bodrighy":1hm66x9e said:


> Only if you turned the cherries & the stems :lol:
> Pete



The cherry was turned from a padauk scrap and halved with a japanese saw without too much lost of finger skin.

The stems were turned off a piece of walnut some time ago (sanding dust :lol: )


----------



## Bodrighy (23 Apr 2007)

CHJ":1h832r9o said:


> The cherry was turned from a padauk scrap and halved with a japanese saw without too much lost of finger skin.
> 
> The stems were turned off a piece of walnut some time ago (sanding dust :lol: )



I wouldn't put it past you :!: 

Pete


----------



## duncanh (23 Apr 2007)

Nice idea Chas.


----------



## Paul.J (23 Apr 2007)

Chas i can't make out if they have been painted on or not :? 
Looks good however you've done it  
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (23 Apr 2007)

Paul.J":2tvvipd0 said:


> Chas i can't make out if they have been painted on or not :?
> Looks good however you've done it
> Paul.J.



_________ 

_______ _click on image for larger view_


----------



## Paul.J (23 Apr 2007)

That's better Chas.
More ideas :roll: 
Be a good idea still to fill the bowl up with some more turned fruits :wink: 
Paul.J.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Apr 2007)

Did you turn two for the inside Chas?


----------



## PowerTool (23 Apr 2007)

Yep,very nice idea - definitely counts as "artisitic"  

Andrew (quietly impressed..)


----------



## CHJ (23 Apr 2007)

oldsoke":3ue0ew2x said:


> Did you turn two for the inside Chas?



No Graham, quality audit department thought there might be a problem if they rotted and we did not notice them.


----------



## CHJ (24 May 2007)

__________Yes the obsession still continues, a month of green turning and catching up 
__________on the shop and garden chores slowed the output somewhat.

_________ 

_______ _click on image for larger view_ 

______Aylesbury Cherry and Pau Rosa(140mm)
____________Chestnut Friction Polish.


----------



## billiards (24 May 2007)

Nice piece Chas. 

I have noticed that most of the pieces I have seen images of, have exceptional finishes. Are they difficult to produce?


----------



## Paul.J (24 May 2007)

Lovely Chas.  
Love the two colours,the shape,and the finish.
Welcome back  
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (24 May 2007)

billiards":sbpwa6m6 said:


> I have noticed that most of the pieces I have seen images of, have exceptional finishes. Are they difficult to produce?



No, the finishing is not difficult at all, time consuming sometimes if you get a piece of rogue end grain which needs a lot of hand sanding.

Sharp tools to avoid tearing the wood fibers, good bevel contact where possible to polish cut surface, patient through the grade sanding. 

If you can't see a fine dust coming off the wood with just light pressure then the sanding medium needs changing.
Failure to do so will result in heat build up and minute stress cracks in surface, particularly end grain.

A high percentage of mine are just cellulose sanding sealer and woodwax22. Very quick and easy to apply.


----------



## TEP (24 May 2007)

That I do like Chas, the contrast really appeals to me, and one way of using up thin off-cuts of nice timber.

Will give the idea a try sometime, I've got some thin boards of Leadwood which might just do for some rims and feet. I have been wondering what I might do with it.


----------



## CHJ (24 May 2007)

To be honest *Tam*, I had visions of a lidded pot when I turned the 'very' green blank, it however distorted considerably during drying and by the time I had cleaned it up the wall thickness was down below a couple of mm and looked too vulnerable for a lidded pot, the collar was my solution to add rim strength, the base is in the form of a collar also(waste from centre of rim) push fit on the turning spigot which was on the small (diam) side after trueing to be left as a foot.


----------



## PowerTool (25 May 2007)

Nice idea,Chas - lovely colours of timber as well  

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (11 Jun 2007)

__________"Back in the old routine, following a request for something in Beech"

_________ 

___ _click on images for larger view_ 
_____________Beech (50-120mm)


----------



## Paul.J (11 Jun 2007)

Very nice Chas.  
I like the colouring of the Beech.
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (11 Jun 2007)

__________"Two more old favourites, including the the dreaded Iroko"

_________ 

___ _click on image for larger view_ 
_________Oak/Purpleheart-Oak/Iroko


----------



## Paul.J (11 Jun 2007)

Something different Chas.  
What they going to be used for.Anything in particular.
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (11 Jun 2007)

Paul.J":bdb67toj said:


> Something different Chas.
> What they going to be used for.Anything in particular.
> Paul.J.



They usually get filled with watercolor paint brushes or artists pencils Paul.
These were intended just to use up some of the Oak bits and _Teak_ that came with the Laburnum but one Iroko ring is enough, the rest will have to have something different as a contrast, might know last time I did some I was asked for wider diameter, completed these two and was informed that some smaller ones would be good :roll:


----------



## CHJ (9 Jul 2007)

__________A piece of home cured Scotish Beech and few pieces of local coloured Ash"

_________ 

___ 

_______ _click on images for larger view_ 
______________Beech (197mm)_________________Ash (145mm)


_________ 

___ 


_________________Ash (152mm)_______________Ash (153mm)

_________ 

___ 


________________Ash (125mm)________________Ash (105mm)


----------



## PowerTool (9 Jul 2007)

All very nice  
Particularly like the shape of the beech one,but the colouring in the ash is quite amazing :shock: 

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (9 Jul 2007)

Very nice Chas.  
Love the colour of the Ash pieces,especially the first one,looks like Laburnum with the grain.
Not long to go now.  
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (26 Jul 2007)

__________A Pair of dishes with enough difference to warrant sharing I think.

_________ 

___ 

_______ _click on images for larger view_ 
___________Maple Burr & Pau Rosa_________________(190 x 70mm)

Have been trying to work up the courage to turn most of this present of Canadian Maple Burr into shavings since Christmas, finally decided to slice it in half for two shallow dishes instead of one bowl, they will be keepers, so it's now up to LOML to find a use for them :lol:


----------



## PowerTool (26 Jul 2007)

Mmmm  

Glad you plucked up courage to use the burr,Chas - and both timbers look great.And it must be nice having _two_ excellent pieces out of it,rather than one and a lot more shavings :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## mrs. sliver (27 Jul 2007)

Love all your stuff Chas but them there burr bowls are special nice!!

=D>


----------



## CHJ (30 Jul 2007)

__________A mix of local & exotic woods, with a gratuitous shot to prove we do take the bit out of the middle.
_________ 

___ 

_______ _click on images for larger view_ 
___________Sycamore & Pau Rosa_________________(160 mm)


----------



## mrs. sliver (30 Jul 2007)

OH!! supposed to take stuff out of the middle?? :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (31 Jul 2007)

Three nice pieces there Chas.  
The Burr Maple pieces look gorgeous.
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (6 Aug 2007)

__________First of all, a rework of the lid for the sycamore Pot shown above, it did not look right somehow, I decided that
__________it was the wrong shape and looked too heavy.

_________ 




__________Forgot how hard dried Cherry can get, spent some considerable time getting the tool edge and my approach
__________just right to finish this piece off. Despite being very dry the piece constantly kept changing shape, 
__________either due to stress relief or temperature changes, at 4mm thick walls not much option but to
__________rely on finish sanding for final contours.


_________ 

___ 

_______ _click on images for larger view_ 
_____________Aylesbury Cherry___________________(190mm)


----------



## Paul.J (6 Aug 2007)

Yes i think it is an improvement Chas  
Love the grain on the Cherry piece  
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (6 Aug 2007)

What Paul said  

My experience with cherry has been the same - it seems to move more than any other timber I've used.

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous (6 Aug 2007)

Cherry can be very stress full Chas


----------



## CHJ (14 Aug 2007)

__________A couple of hours in the shed yesterday and a rainy day today managed to see these completed.

_________ 

___ 

_______ _click on images for larger view_ 
_______________Beech (190mm)_______________Cherry (142mm)

_________ 

___ 

_______ 
_______________Cherry (110mm)_______________Cherry (83mm)

_________ 

 
_______________Cherry (87mm)


----------



## PowerTool (14 Aug 2007)

Very nice - all have great colour,fantastic grain patterns,or both  

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (14 Aug 2007)

Nice looking pieces Chas  
I like the colour of the Cherry with the white colouring,is that unusual in Cherry :?: as the other 2 look more like Cherry. :? 
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (14 Aug 2007)

Paul.J":yp9yfy9f said:


> ...
> I like the colour of the Cherry with the white colouring,is that unusual in Cherry :?: as the other 2 look more like Cherry. :?
> Paul.J.



Paul, the light wood is the sap wood from small branches.


----------



## CHJ (15 Aug 2007)

__________Bad Beech made good.

_________

_______ _click on image for larger view_ 
_____________Beech (95 - 75mm)


----------



## Paul.J (15 Aug 2007)

Very nice Chas  
In what way was the Beech bad.
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (15 Aug 2007)

Paul.J":2imota1h said:


> ...In what way was the Beech bad.
> Paul.J.



Just short of Rotten Paul, but did not need CA stiffening, just the odd radial crack needing reinforcing.


----------



## Bodrighy (17 Aug 2007)

CHJ":31etunzn said:


> Just short of Rotten Paul, but did not need CA stiffening, just the odd radial crack needing reinforcing.




Sounds like my kind of wood there. :lol: 

Nice looking pieces Chas

Pete


----------



## CHJ (17 Aug 2007)

Bodrighy":1cmpuxfi said:


> Sounds like my kind of wood there. :lol:
> Pete



Thought you had gone to sleep, so quiet down your way :lol: 

Yes was your sort Pete, storm victim earlier this year, 90% of branch was full of worms, heaven knows how they got 30 ft up the tree.


----------



## Bodrighy (17 Aug 2007)

CHJ":159txhl1 said:


> Bodrighy":159txhl1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like my kind of wood there. :lol:
> ...



Hi Chas,

I have just come back from a fortnight on a little Greek island down in the Dodecanese. If anyone has a spare £10,000 they don't want I found a lovely little workshop with accomodation and loads of olive and cypress trees and no wood turners on the island. Ideal to laze the days away floggomg the odd turning to tourists for an occasinal ouzo and a squid meal.
:lol: 
Pete


----------



## CHJ (17 Aug 2007)

Bodrighy":u85pnld0 said:


> I have just come back from a fortnight on a little Greek island down in the Dodecanese.


You're a bit browned off then :!: 



Bodrighy":u85pnld0 said:


> If anyone has a spare £10,000 they don't want


  guess who has a FTSE linked share portfolio due out next week :evil: 

Nice thought though, timeshare workshop for Spinney folks.


----------



## CHJ (30 Aug 2007)

__________All Local _'home cured'_ wood.

_________ 

___ 

_______ _click on images for larger view_ 
_____________Ash (135mm) waxed.________Ash (130mm) Burnished Melamine lacquer.

_________ 


________Beech (225mm) Food safe oil finish.


----------



## PowerTool (30 Aug 2007)

Nice  - the more I see it (and use it),the more I like the grain patterns in ash.

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (30 Aug 2007)

Not so sure about ash myself. I've just got hold of a couple of pieces and will post when turned. Not so keen on the piney type graining in the pieces I've got. See what they look like when finished. The grain on your work looks much better Chas and your usual impeccable finish. 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (30 Aug 2007)

Bodrighy":1qw244av said:


> .... The grain on your work looks much better....
> Pete



Pete, These pieces of Ash are from a tree growing in shallow soil on top of cracked limestone, so I assume that the growth rate is slower leading to a closer grain pattern than some.


----------



## Paul.J (31 Aug 2007)

All very nice Chas  
The Beech one is my favourite.Like the shape,and colour.
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (2 Sep 2007)

__________Salvaged wood from the core of the Salad Bowl.

_________ 

___ 

_______ _click on images for larger view_ 
______________Beech (143mm)_________________Beech (92mm)


----------



## Paul.J (2 Sep 2007)

Nice pieces Chas  
Again i like the colour of the wood.
Which salad bowl are they from. :?: 
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (2 Sep 2007)

Paul.J":z3szlgcp said:


> Which salad bowl are they from. :?:
> Paul.J.


This one


----------



## Paul.J (2 Sep 2007)

So you got those 2 out the 1.
You will have to do one of your pictorials Chas.
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (2 Sep 2007)

Nice pieces,Chas - were they the ones in the background of one of the shots of your grandson putting us all to shame ? 

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (2 Sep 2007)

PowerTool":3og2cp73 said:


> Nice pieces,Chas - were they the ones in the background of one of the shots of your grandson putting us all to shame ?
> Andrew



Those are they,they were awaiting in line but lathe got commandeered.


----------



## CHJ (2 Sep 2007)

Paul.J":s9cvq5xy said:


> So you got those 2 out the 1.
> You will have to do one of your pictorials Chas.
> Paul.J.



If you insist :roll: 

Not exactly a pictorial but *this is the sequence of events*.


----------



## Paul.J (6 Sep 2007)

Thanks for that Chas.
I will have to have a go at that,as i have some fairly biggish bowls to do once i'm up and running :roll: ,so it will save on waste.  
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (11 Sep 2007)

__________Succumbed to the inevitable at last.   

_________ 

________click on images for larger view_ 



___________The only mitigating circumstance being that I did make my own mandrel.

__________


----------



## Paul.J (11 Sep 2007)

Looking good Chas  
How did you drill the holes.
What timbers did you use.
Question.questions,questions :roll: 
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (11 Sep 2007)

Paul.J":3ik9ug3x said:


> ....How did you drill the holes.



Just clamped the wood vertically in the pillar drill vice and ran a 7mm drill through.


Paul.J":3ik9ug3x said:


> ....What timbers did you use.



Beech, Pau Rosa and coloured Ash


----------



## duncanh (12 Sep 2007)

Chas - re the coring - you can save yourself having to use the cole jaws by turning a recess in the centre of what would be the top of the bowl before you core it out. Once you're ready to turn it you can then mount it on the chuck using this recess and turn the spigot on the other end. 
I've never taken more than one core, but you should be able to use this recess for the second core as well.

Duncan


----------



## CHJ (12 Sep 2007)

duncanh":35j8jfvb said:


> Chas - re the coring - you can save yourself having to use the cole jaws by turning a recess in the centre of what would be the top of the bowl before you core it out. Once you're ready to turn it you can then mount it on the chuck using this recess and turn the spigot on the other end.
> I've never taken more than one core, but you should be able to use this recess for the second core as well.
> 
> Duncan



Thanks for that Duncan, :idea: obvious though it may be it never occurred to me when I took the pictures, which incidentally happened to be taken because someone asked what I meant by core saving a few days before.  

I have been asked why I didn't just drill a screw chuck hole in the centre as well for the same reason. :!: :!: 

Edit: I did just that on previous ones but use a faceplate for this and forgot.


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Sep 2007)

Pens always look nice, these included but I don't have the skills or equipmentto make my own mandrels likeyou Chas andam not inerested enough to fork out all the money for the bits needed. 
Must admit they do look good

Pete


----------



## CHJ (20 Sep 2007)

__________Just to confirm we are still churning out the simple stuff.

_________ 

___ 

___

_ _click on images for larger view_ 
_______________Ash (172mm)__________________Ash (150mm)_________________Beech (130mm)

_________ 

___ 

___

 
_______________Beech (116mm)___________________Ash (95mm)__________________Beech (70mm)


----------



## Paul.J (20 Sep 2007)

Some more nice looking bowls Chas,with some lovely looking timber.
Love the colour of the first 2 Ash pieces  
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (20 Sep 2007)

Nice stuff - particularly like the shape of the second one.Never had ash remotely as dark as that.

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (20 Sep 2007)

PowerTool":w54p8obs said:


> ....Never had ash remotely as dark as that...



It's come from a storm casualty branch Andrew that has a lot of rot/infection of some description associated, this is what appears to have caused the colouring.

Intend to go and have a look at the rest of the tree to see what state it is in, and whether it would be better to take it all out :wink: before it spoils.


----------



## CHJ (27 Sep 2007)

__________
__________Still churning.

_________ 

___ 

_ _click on images for larger view_ 
_______________Ash (136mm)__________________Ash (115mm)

_________ 

___ 


________________Ash (126mm)____________________Ash (140mm)


----------



## TEP (27 Sep 2007)

Keep 'em coming *Chas*. The bottom right is my kind of bowl, lovely shape.


----------



## Paul.J (27 Sep 2007)

Four more nice pieces Chas  
Just love the grain,colour of the Ash.
Have to agree with Tam and No4 me favourite.
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (2 Oct 2007)

__________
__________Made to order._______ _click on images for larger view_

_________ 

___ 

___ 

 

_______________Exeter Elm ____________________(305mm)___________________Tung oil finish


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oct 2007)

A touch of the Bernard Mathews... *boootiful* grain; I'm guessing the recipient's more than pleased Chas...


----------



## Taffy Turner (2 Oct 2007)

Very nice Chas.

I have turned a bit of Elm burr and found it just about the easiest of the burrs to deal with - how did you find that piece?

The bit I turned really moved after turning and finishing, and now has a very interesting surface texture - very dimpled - almost leather -like in fact.

Regards

Gary


----------



## CHJ (2 Oct 2007)

oldsoke":32ho474u said:


> .....I'm guessing the recipient's more than pleased ...


That's still to be determined *Graham*, it was ordered as a gift, may know about reaction next week, still working on another item for same destination.



Taffy Turner":32ho474u said:


> ......I have turned a bit of Elm burr and found it just about the easiest of the burrs to deal with - how did you find that piece?



*Garry*, this was a blank cut from a slab I purchase over 12 months ago, now very dry, quite hard needing sharp tooling, and very dusty.

No movement in the 4 days it has taken the bulk of the oil to dry off, had a small spot of end grain lifting when first oiled but this cut back with subsiquent oiling.


----------



## Bodrighy (2 Oct 2007)

Lovely piece of wood there Chas. Dare I say it....almost artistic? :lol: I'd love to have a go at some burrs but you don't see many in skips or lying around in the woods.

Do like that, how difficult is it to get a good finish?

Pete


----------



## CHJ (2 Oct 2007)

Bodrighy":3thuxszw said:


> ...Do like that, how difficult is it to get a good finish?
> ...



strangely enough easy to get a finish on it because of the hardness, very little tearing, just a little bit of end grain lift on first coat of oil, downside of the high polish sanding finish was that the slightest error of 'going the wrong way' across the grain with a piece of cloth or abrasive with a rogue grain or wood chip incorporated leaves a visible scratch, frustrating that they never show up until you are into the next stage, oiling in this case.

Worked the first coat of oil with worn 320 abrasive to remove trapped dust and fill the odd little pore after 24hrs drying.

Second coat has just been buffed with dry cotton toweling after drying for 4 days, its not dried hard enough to date to get any sort of glaze, but the semi matt finish looks good to my eyes.


----------



## Paul.J (2 Oct 2007)

Lovely looking piece there Chas  
Was the design yours or the clients.Either way it looks good.

So is this a piece of Burr or is it just the part with the dots on that is Burr.
What's the difference between Burr and Pippy. :? 
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (2 Oct 2007)

Paul.J":1f6m9acp said:


> Was the design yours or the clients.



Request to provide item to a previously wrought pattern with pronounce figuring.



Paul.J":1f6m9acp said:


> So is this a piece of Burr or is it just the part with the dots on that is Burr.



It is a section of main trunk wood that had a significant Burr protrusion on it, presumably as the burr had been forming for some years it got partially included.

I take pippy to mean inclusion of clusters of small branchlets that have not been rogue enough to form a cavitating or gnarled burr, but that is only my own mental picture, someone else may know better.


----------



## jpt (2 Oct 2007)

HI

The best way to describe it is with this picture







lots of small branch "pips" dispersed in the wood rather than a concentrated patch of swirling 

Hope this helps

john


----------



## CHJ (3 Oct 2007)

__________
__________Lousy picture but the best I could get, either too many reflections or too many shadows.
__________High Gloss Melamine Finish.


_________ 

 _______ _click on image for larger view_

_______Sweet Chestnut & Pau Rosa (210mm)


----------



## Paul.J (3 Oct 2007)

Now then Chas are you trying to say that you've got that such a shiney glossy finish that you can't get a decent piccy :lol: 
I must say that i like this one.I think the two timbers work on this piece better that the Horse Chestnut one.Very nice indeed  
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (3 Oct 2007)

Paul.J":3h42kufg said:


> Now then Chas are you trying to say that you've got that such a shiney glossy finish that you can't get a decent piccy



:lol: :lol: 

I am having more success with the melamine finish these days and when it goes right ending up with a depth of gloss that looks more like a layer of glass.

Not easy though, its a devil of a product to get right across a large area without runs or build up streaks, also have found that I was not leaving it long enough between coats previously to harden adequately before flattening back or burnishing.


----------



## CHJ (23 Oct 2007)

__________
__________Just to prove I'm still mangling bits of wood._______ _click on images for larger view_

_________ 

___ 

___ 

 

_______________Oak (147mm)__________________Birch (142mm)__________________Yew (152mm)
______________All the above finished with Tung Oil.

_________ 

___ 

___ 

 

__Coloured Ash, with a Pau Rosa, Oak & Yew______Spalted Beech__________High gloss melamine finish(208mm)
__taking up the 11 o'clock to 12.30 positions.


----------



## Paul.J (23 Oct 2007)

Marvellous Chas  
You've soon managed to pick up the art of penmaking :roll: like most things :roll: 
I think the Yew bowl looks great.Lovely colour.
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (23 Oct 2007)

Nice stuff - nice to see you're still being pleasantly productive  
As Paul said,didn't take you long to get the hang of pen-making.

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oct 2007)

Just love those medullaries on the Oak :wink: 

Getting ready for Xmas Chas :?: :lol:


----------



## CHJ (23 Oct 2007)

Thanks for the comments P & A, resisted the pen scene for a long time but the inevitable has happened, once you produce some more are wanted.

Trying to exploit the natural figuring of the wood scraps I have at the moment rather than construct elaborate blanks, no doubt I shall try something different out of curiosity one of these days.

Spent more time making up simple jigs to to remove the blank measuring & ease the drilling etc. than actually producing the last lot.

I guess so Graham, although there is a possibility that most of these are going to the same outlet, hope to find out tomorrow if they are aceptable.


----------



## Bodrighy (23 Oct 2007)

Just as I was beginning to think you had taken up knitting or something out comes the next batch. :lol: 

Some lovely pieces of wood there Chas. Usual quality we have come to expect of you. Please could you showw a tatty one just to make us newbies feel better  

Whn you make pens, do you have all the paraphanalia that seems to be needed? That's the main thing that puts me off having a go

Pete


----------



## CHJ (23 Oct 2007)

Bodrighy":v47oj33n said:


> Just as I was beginning to think you had taken up knitting or something out comes the next batch. :lol:


Only do that on sunday evenings :lol: 



Bodrighy":v47oj33n said:


> Some lovely pieces of wood there Chas. Usual quality we have come to expect of you. Please could you showw a tatty one just to make us newbies feel better



Don't believe everything you see in a picture Pete, the birch one is a poor looking specimen close up, not suited to the oil finish but is being kept for a reason, and no I won't show the real tatty bits they are in my neighbors firewood pile.



Bodrighy":v47oj33n said:


> Whn you make pens, do you have all the paraphanalia that seems to be needed? That's the main thing that puts me off having a go.
> Pete



If you mean by all the paraphernalia all that's glossy that are shown as must haves in the catalogues, then no I don't, the only thing that is really essential unless you want to get really perverse is the mandrel.

Anything else just speeds up the process. I will do a few pics of my setup and process tomorrow if I can, the actual turning and assembling of a pen from the prepared blank takes about 15mins max. if you just use a melamine and or friction polish finish.


----------



## TEP (24 Oct 2007)

Some nice stuff *Chas*, but we'll have to get you onto something other than bowls though. :twisted: 

I see you have done the same as I do with the slim line pens. My hands are a bit big so I leave a bulb beside the nib end as you have, it's a good idea. Although I find a lot of the ladies like the straight slim ones, so I do the two shapes. Have started using the better kits now so don't do many slim line pens these days.


----------



## CHJ (24 Oct 2007)

TEP":2sp4w4z0 said:


> Some nice stuff *Chas*, but we'll have to get you onto something other than bowls though. :twisted:


Them's what sells at the moment though, and I get chewed up if I produce too many dust traps. :lol:


----------



## CHJ (24 Oct 2007)

Bodrighy":18ze0iyt said:


> do you have all the paraphanalia that seems to be needed? Pete


As promised *Pete*, I've put some pictures together.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oct 2007)

Chas ...Just a couple of bits to add to your excellent wip/howto...

Cut a 6mmm slice from an old potato... push the brass barrel into it... it should come out with a plug of spud inside it... this is the end you insert into the blank when glueing... stops the glue getting into the brass barrel :wink: 

Be very cautious when sanding...heat can build up quickly and cause little white heat spots on such as cocobolo... it can also affect the glue bond between brass barrel and wood...


----------



## CHJ (24 Oct 2007)

Thanks Graham forgot that little snippet you had passed on before, too much hooch I suspect. Have added it to a hints and tips section at the end.


----------



## Bodrighy (24 Oct 2007)

Thanks both, I guess I am going to have to lash out and buy a mandrel at some point and have a go. Now where did I put those bits of hawthorn from the hedge trimmings......

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (24 Oct 2007)

Nice one Chas/Graham  
Is there anyway of keeping all these WIPs and tips,in a file or something :?: :?: 
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (25 Oct 2007)

Open file in explorer and "save as" in a folder of you choice.


----------



## boysie39 (25 Oct 2007)

Chas. While your on the subject of trees, just down the road from me is an old estate which is being managed by a couple of blokes who are running all types of woodworking training classes. Ihavent got the brocher for next season yet what there at now runs to the end of the year.
If you buy a piece of timber from them ,they give you a certificate to show where on the estate it had been growing, if it was cut down, for what reason ,it's age and what they replanted in it's place ,Its all to do with the Eco thing thats going on. The Irish Americans are the main buyers. By the way its not cheap! Just thought I'd let you know.
Oh! by the way its a couple of Brits that are running it.I t has a web site I think its called THE LISNAVAGHPROJECT.IE something like that. Regds. Boysie


----------



## CHJ (27 Oct 2007)

__________
The dark one the result of the pen making walk through and the Ash one to try out the stepped bushing set. I think Grahams warning about overheating is most applicable to pieces turned on stepped bushing or cones as some kits use as there is no mandrel heat sink in contact with the major part of the tube.


_________ 

 _______ _click on image for larger view_

___________Dark Beech & Figured Ash

__________
Both woods are 'finds' amongst locally gathered wood, rogue bits like this are rarely seen in suppliers racks.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oct 2007)

Smashing grain on the light one!

The heat warning was principally for daft beggars like me that like to turn at >3k rpm :lol: ( it can happen at lower speeds, heat sink or not, if the hand is too heavy :wink: )


----------



## CHJ (27 Oct 2007)

oldsoke":1qifktl1 said:


> Smashing grain on the light one!


Found another similar bit this morning in the bottom of the bin that you shamed me into filling by cleaning up my offcuts.

Caught myself looking at the stack of drying split logs as well to work out how many interesting bits could be got out of them rather than bowl blanks this morning :lol: 

Yes I also am turning at 2.5 - 3k on these thin spindles, makes for much smoother cutting and finishing, don't think the wood has time to think about tearing.


----------



## Paul.J (29 Oct 2007)

Very nice again Chas  
Love the lighter coloured one.
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (28 Nov 2007)

__________
__________Just when you think there's no need to practice turning beads,
__________someone comes up with a request for several of these :roll:

_________ 

 _______ _click on images for larger view_
_______________Ash (250mm +)
__________
__________Still it's a break from the regular:

_________ 

___ 

___ 

 

_______________Cherry,Chestnut _______________Beech (135mm)_______________Yew (140mm)

_________ 

___ 

___ 

 

_______________Cherry,Ash,Yew_________________Spalted Beech_________________(100mm)

_________ 

___ 

 
________________Cherry, Ash_________________Ash, Cherry


----------



## Paul.J (28 Nov 2007)

You have been busy Chas  
Lovely looking pieces,especially the beech and Yew.
What are the beaded pieces :? 
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (28 Nov 2007)

Paul.J":ov54lmjw said:


> .....What are the beaded pieces :?
> Paul.J.



Massage rollers Paul :lol: 
If they don't work as intended I presume you get beaten with them until you are soft and squidgy .


----------



## richburrow (28 Nov 2007)

The yew bowl looks fantastic!!!!!!!!
Nice shape and a lovely piece of wood.


----------



## Paul.J (28 Nov 2007)

*CHJ wrote*
Massage rollers Paul 
Now i know :roll: 
Did you use the dreaded Skew Chas :?: 
Nice job however they were done.  
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (28 Nov 2007)

Paul.J":1cngirmr said:


> ...Did you use the dreaded Skew Chas :?:
> ....



Skew and spindle gouge Paul, slowly getting more confident with large skew, been practicing of late, mainly because of the improved finish obtainable, but it helps that the upper point is well clear of the spindle [-o< 

Main discipline is keeping the spacing even, does not need to be far out to look wrong.


----------



## PowerTool (28 Nov 2007)

Nice to see you've been keeping busy,and having plenty of variety;I agree with Rich - the yew bowl is a great shape,and fantastic-looking timber.  

Andrew


----------



## TEP (28 Nov 2007)

Hi, me to also. I'm up for the Yew bowl, nice consistent form, and love the colour.


----------



## Bodrighy (28 Nov 2007)

No less than we have come to expect from you Chas. Must agree that the yew bowl stands out in shape and the wood. 

I offered to make my daughter some of those massagers as she is a homeopathic therapist but she said it was more fun getting someone doing it for you :lol: 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (30 Nov 2007)

Set the scene, 18:25 hrs, poring with rain, car screeches up the drive, young man dashes to door with something in his arms:

"I have been chainsawing in the orchard and saw this, is it any good, do you want the rest of the tree" :shock: =P~ =P~


----------



## Bodrighy (30 Nov 2007)

I hear the swap fairy coming in to land........wanna bitta spalted beech?

:lol: 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (30 Nov 2007)

Bodrighy":lzdd9bop said:


> I hear the swap fairy coming in to land........wanna bitta spalted beech?
> Pete


Things can be arranged.

By the amount of wood that is accumulating Pete, I need a couple more lathes and the extra arms to go with them if you have them to spare :lol: 

Will cut this bit up in the morning to see how sound it is, already have an order to fill from it if I can work it before xmas.


----------



## TEP (30 Nov 2007)

If it's a decent size you may be able to get a nice hollow form out of that. With a lot of care mind you, it looks as if it's quite soft in a few places. Get the wood hardener out :lol:


----------



## CHJ (30 Nov 2007)

TEP":2g057o1t said:


> ....looks as if it's quite soft in a few places. Get the wood hardener out :lol:



Yes it is Tam although it passes a fingernail test, tomorrow will reveal more. [-o< This bit is destined for smaller pieces already, at least it will make any recovery treatment a bit easier. Perhaps some of the other might make it to a HF.


----------



## Paul.J (30 Nov 2007)

Any idea what wood it is Chas.Looks interesting  
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (30 Nov 2007)

Suspect it is a fruit wood Paul, old apple, pear or plum, been dead for some years by the look of it, may get a better idea when the rest of it arrives.


----------



## PowerTool (30 Nov 2007)

Nice find  ,although the bark looks nothing like any of the plum I've got,so think apple or pear is more likely.



> "do you want the rest of the tree"



Like any of us would _ever_ say "no"... :lol: 

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (1 Dec 2007)

Wood is very pink in colour when cut this morning, produced a stack of pen blanks, both with and cross grain , looks like it will give interesting figuring, a couple of decent sized pieces put on one side to dry out to see what in the way of bowl potential they have.


----------



## CHJ (1 Jan 2008)

__________
__________Back to one of my more "traditional" shapes to start the new year,
__________created more shavings in a couple of hours than in a whole month of
__________Pens, Light pulls and various other little items.___________ _click on images for larger view_

_________ 

___ 

___ 

 


____________________Elm ______________________(247mm)__________________Chestnut finishing Oil

__________The wood by the way is just one of the smaller of many pieces,
__________gifted to me over the christmas period by a very generous Forum member.


----------



## Paul.J (1 Jan 2008)

Cracking start to the new year Chas  
Lucky you.
Love the colour,grain,and shape.
What happened with the Apple/fruit tree just before xmas :?: 
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (1 Jan 2008)

Paul.J":1ju5bd1e said:


> .......What happened with the Apple/fruit tree just before xmas :?:
> Paul.J.



Still awaiting the collection/delivery Paul, the samples I cut up for Pen Blanks have only made it as far as the neighbors firewood bag I'm afraid the wood when dried out although not that soft is just like a sponge and wicks up sealer like blotting paper, turned several blanks in it and it looks a very disappointing blend of muddy brown colours with no life in it at all  

The two pieces set out to dry for bowls are still awaiting me to put a gouge to them but I have a feeling they may be one of those projects that become not worth the bother, we will have to see what the rest of the tree is like.

Will be tackling a piece of your Apple next, need to do a few speculative things for a change instead of the commission stuff.


----------



## DaveL (1 Jan 2008)

Chas,

I love that grain, good way to start the new year.


----------



## PowerTool (1 Jan 2008)

Like the bowl,Chas - it's got a bit of everything;nice shape,lovely grain pattern,nice warm colour,and some bits of burr as well  

Andrew


----------



## jpt (1 Jan 2008)

Very nice Chas, there is something about burr elm the colour, grain etc that sets it apart from other woods.

john


----------



## Paul.J (1 Jan 2008)

Fingers crossed when you recieve the rest of the tree than Chas.
Will look forward to seeing what you do with Apple piece.
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (7 Jan 2008)

__________
__________Nice bit of old Olive also gifted to me over the hols.___________ _click on image for larger view_

_________ 

___





_________________140mm_______________________(14mm)


----------



## PowerTool (7 Jan 2008)

A couple of nice pieces,Chas.Both a bit like Kylie,in their own way

First one - great figure  
Second one - small,but perfectly formed :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (7 Jan 2008)

That 14mm bowl looks a bit out of proportion to me Chas, shouldn't it be a lot thinner :?: :lol: 

Beautiful big bowl though, I like the really simple shape and design, doesn't need anything else with that figurinhg does it?

I have never used Olive, strangely I can't find any lying around on Exmoor yet.  

Pete


----------



## CHJ (7 Jan 2008)

Bodrighy":fd9dnce9 said:


> That 14mm bowl looks a bit out of proportion to me Chas, shouldn't it be a lot thinner :?: :lol:


Yeh I know had problems with it, anything less than 1mm wall and the rim falls off.


----------



## Paul.J (7 Jan 2008)

Very nice Chas  
Lovely grain and colour.
Is the smaller one the core from the bigger one :wink: or is it a different wood all together.
Paul.J.


----------



## Jenx (7 Jan 2008)

That 140mm one is a stunner, Chas ..... really like the look of that, very nice indeed  :wink: 8)


----------



## CHJ (7 Jan 2008)

This afternoons effort, I have quite a few blanks worth of Elm burr that I cut out of some slabs over the weekend and before I start tackling the larger pieces I had a shot at this smaller piece to get a feel for its potential.

_________ 

_____ _click on image for larger view_

_________________140mm

Can't make up my mind whether to leave the stuff as is, warts and all, or to fill in the voids.
If I fill I tend to go for darker wood debris to blend into the piece, but a little bit of me thinks that it might be worth going more arty and use brass filled epoxy or similar. (some of the voids are considerably bigger than those in view)







Edit:


Paul.J":1re14uhs said:


> .Is the smaller one the core from the bigger one



It's from a scrap piece cut off the corner of the square blank Paul, true colour is nearer Large bowl picture not as seen by my video camera which does not do small well.


----------



## Paul.J (7 Jan 2008)

Nice practice piece Chas  
*CHJ wrote*
Can't make up my mind whether to leave the stuff as is, warts and all, or to fill in the voids.
If it were me i'd leave as is,but that's me  

*CHJ wrote.*
but a little bit of me thinks that it might be worth going more arty and use brass filled epoxy or similar. (some of the voids are considerably bigger than those in view) 

If that what the arty pieces are about then Chas go for it.Might be worth trying on one piece to see how it looks.

Paul.J.


----------



## steve.b (7 Jan 2008)

The burr bowl looks nice as it is, certainly my type of thing, I also cut up one of my burrs yesterday, and with a day off work today I played in the workshop all day, here hopefullyare my efforts,













the wood I used in all three peices, I was told by the guy where I get my timber is whych elm burr, me not sure could it be sycamore burr ? the hollow form is finished with french polish and the other two are oiled and waxed. 

Steve


----------



## CHJ (7 Jan 2008)

Lovely work *Steve*, does look a little light for old English Elm, more on a par with Exeter Elm, not had any Whych Elm myself to compare it with. I don't think Sycamore would have that attractive colour even in burr form.


----------



## Paul.J (7 Jan 2008)

Beautiful pieces Steve  
Lovely colour and finish.
Paul.J.


----------



## steve.b (7 Jan 2008)

thank you for your kind comments, whatever the wood is be whych elm burr or sycamore burr it sure turns nice, 

Steve.

below is a some pics [ if anyone is interested]of a couple of yew and ebony forms that I turned with many other thing at xmas.


----------



## Paul.J (7 Jan 2008)

Very nice Steve  
What sort of sizes are these pieces and what finish have they got :?: 
Paul.J.


----------



## Taffy Turner (8 Jan 2008)

CHJ":3gneb1zj said:


> Can't make up my mind whether to leave the stuff as is, warts and all, or to fill in the voids.



Chas,

I really like that Elm burr bowl. As far as whether to fill the voids or not, personally I would leave it as is. However, from personal experience if you do decide to fill the voids, I would leave it for at least a couple of months, as from personal experience the thing will keep moving and changing for ages.

I turned a 12" diameter Elm burr bowl, and that took about 6 months before it settled down. Fissures opened up, and then closed again, and the surface took on a lovely textured appearance. If you fill before it has stopped moving, the filler will all end up falling out again.

Regards

Gary


----------



## steve.b (8 Jan 2008)

hello Paul, I haven't got a tape measure handy but the following measurements are fairly accurate the burr bowl is around 8 inches in width, the burr hollow form stands at around 7 inches tall, the burr vase with the ebony foot is 6 inches tall the taller of the yew forms is about 7 inches tall and the shorter fatter one is around 5 inches tall , the yew hollow forms are finished in french polish. the burr hollow forms is finished in french polish and the burr bowl and burr vase are finished with oil and wax, which I think looks like a nicer warmer colour and finish. [I hope this is of some use]

steve


----------



## CHJ (8 Jan 2008)

Thanks Gary for the guidance on movement, this does read as being below 10% but I did notice the billet moving (saw slot widening) a couple of times during cutting. 
I am erring on the leave well alone myself with the rest of it unless there is a void in the most inconvenient place, seems to be the consensus elsewhere as well. 
I am breaking Grahams rules again an hoarding all the bits of no use for turning as such with a mind to use them as highlight inserts, Need some more boxes, I think metallic filling with brass or pewter might be in order then.


----------



## CHJ (9 Jan 2008)

Another one of my boring little bowls, but what the heck it's Me time I'm spending.

_________ 

_____ _click on image for larger view_

_______________Burr Elm 155mm


----------



## Paul.J (9 Jan 2008)

*CHJ wrote*
Another one of my boring little bowls,
Yes very boring Chas :roll: :roll: 
I just can't wait till my turning gets this boring :lol:
Another cracking piece of wood.
Paul.J.


----------



## Taffy Turner (9 Jan 2008)

Another nice bowl from a lovely piece of timber Chas - more of the Elm Burr by the looks of it?

It is a lovely colour - the chunk I had was a fair bit lighter than yours.

Regards

Gary


----------



## CHJ (9 Jan 2008)

Taffy Turner":19u8svuf said:


> It is a lovely colour - the chunk I had was a fair bit lighter than yours.
> ....



Yes part of the gifted timber Gary, the colour on my monitor is pretty true to the piece, the colour of the whole burr and the slabs that came from the same tree are a much richer red/brown than the Elm that I was used to seeing in my younger days, we used a lot of coffin makers off-cuts around the farm for general repairs and that was much the same colour as the chestnut and light oak I have, although I have a piece from Yandles that is similarly rich, unfortunately it transpires that came with its own livestock so is destined for the firewood bag.


----------



## CHJ (9 Jan 2008)

_________ 
_________And what do you do with the bit out of the middle that you could not bring yourself to turn into shavings.


_________ 

_____ _click on image for larger view_

_______________Burr Elm


----------



## steve.b (9 Jan 2008)

very nice Chas, really like the candle, I dont like seeing wood go to waste either, "dont you just love burrs" Australian burrs are ok but you cant beat a bit of Elm, Oak or something English.

for anyone that is interested below is a couple of pics of a 6 inch diameter walnut bowl a friend of mine turned late this afternoon, the first time she picked up a chisel was october, she has done well with turning boxes and goblets , so I got out the chainsaw and cut her off a lump of walnut, I dont think it was wasted,

steve


----------



## Paul.J (9 Jan 2008)

Nice looking candle holder Chas  
I can see that you wouldn't want to turn wood like that into shavings.
Gorgeous colour.

Another nice bowl Steve,and wood.Looks like your a good teacher  

Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (9 Jan 2008)

I do like Walnut, a very appropriate wood for a newer turner to use IMO, reasonably easy to turn, takes a superb finish and has its own depth of charter into the bargain.

Impressed to see the bowl finished on all sides, so often get the impression that the turner could not be bothered to change the jaws to remount it.

Not saying that every piece I do is free of spigot or recess far from it, but if it's still there it is usually for a reason such as ease of refurbishing the finish at a future date or such.

I suspect if I ever get down to purchasing a decent set of buffing brushes and wheels then even they can go.


----------



## Taffy Turner (10 Jan 2008)

Lovely candle holder Chas - simple but stunning!

I'm really jealous of that Elm Burr - I bought two burr blanks from Stiles and Bates a while ago, one Oak and One Elm. Although they are excellent quality blanks, and extremely "burry", they are almost the same colour as each other, in fact the Oak is slightly redder than the Elm, which is more or less the same colour of some English Oak planks that I have. :roll: 

I would love to find a decent source of material similar to what you have! :evil: 

Regards

Gary


----------



## CHJ (10 Jan 2008)

Taffy Turner":1zzuqohr said:


> I would love to find a decent source of material similar to what you have! :evil:



Yes I was very fortunate to be given it, it is part of what I can only assume was the significant part of a whole tree purchase by a private individual some years ago.

This is the Burr slab:






The largest piece of which is still to be tackled when I have had time to appraise the minimum wastage/maximum potential.

The colour on my monitor is pretty true, the edging strip on the bench is mahogany for comparison, the apparent redness is greatest in sawn surface and sanded form, goes to tans and dark browns and mostly red/brown when sealed.


----------



## Taffy Turner (11 Jan 2008)

CHJ":1ge79bxd said:


> This is the Burr slab:



That is just cruel!!! :twisted: :twisted: 

<Drools>    

Gary


----------



## steve.b (12 Jan 2008)

Hello all, I just thought I would post a picture of a goblet done by the young lady[ Heather] who done the walnut bowl [ pictured above], I think she done a cracking job for only two and a half months turning under her belt , the goblet is turned in cherry.

Steve


----------



## CHJ (12 Jan 2008)

Pass on congratulations Steve, well proportioned and finished.


----------



## steve.b (12 Jan 2008)

just passed on the congratulations Chas, and she is one happy lady,

Steve


----------



## duncanh (13 Jan 2008)

Nice turnings Steve.
Might I suggest that you start a thread for your own turnings rather than putting them in Chas's. It will make them easier to find in the future.

Duncan


----------



## Paul.J (13 Jan 2008)

Very nice Steve.  
Nice shape and finish.
Have to agree with Duncan about starting your thread,as i missed this one :roll: nearly.
Paul.J.


----------



## steve.b (13 Jan 2008)

ok Duncan and Paul, will do ,

Steve


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Jan 2008)

Apart from which Chas is the last person to need any more on his thread :lol: 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (13 Jan 2008)

Bodrighy":qaz3wj8l said:


> Apart from which Chas is the last person to need any more on his thread :lol:



:lol: The thread will have to be locked soon *Pete* to prevent it causing the PHP software to fall over, just trying to think of something to start a new one off with



.

Todays piece:

_________ 

_____ _click on image for larger view_

____________Beech 205mm oiled


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Jan 2008)

How about a natural edged, offcentred piece complete with voids that has no practical purpose whatsoever but plenty of scope to collect dust  

Pete?


----------



## CHJ (13 Jan 2008)

I normally try not to let people see my mistakes Pete :wink:


----------



## Paul.J (13 Jan 2008)

Nice shape and finish Chas  
Looks like another piece of Beech that's going to start to split to me with those markings.
Was this meths dried :?: 
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (13 Jan 2008)

Paul.J":12w0bjwl said:


> Looks like another piece of Beech that's going to start to split to me with those markings.



Hopefully not, seems stable the last couple of days and is thoroughly soaked in oil now.



Paul.J":12w0bjwl said:


> Was this meths dried :?:


 Yes

Another one similar has gone the way of the firewood pile (or a bulb bowl) since Friday, there was even less of the core wood and nothing to indicate that there was a problem, dryer than my meter will register, it suddenly cracked, moved all over the place over the next 48hrs and is now 1/2cm oval with cracks closed up, you never know.


----------



## Jenx (14 Jan 2008)

Hi Chas .... see this 'moving and cracking' effect that you're referring to -- is it something that will usually happen withing a relatively short period , say a day or so or can it on occasions take longer , i.e weeks or even months ?
Is there any way that one could 'predict' it when looking at the 'raw' blank ?

I haven't been doing this long... and just last week turned a bowl in a wood which I_ think_ was called Mascarponia or something very similar to that spelling.. quite a light coloured wood, and it gave off quite a pungent smell when worked... it seemed to really 'go for' the back of the nose / throat..... well - all seemed fine when I looked at it before mounting to the machine..... I've not maybe got what could be called an 'experts eye', but certainly no visible defects that i could detect... and it didn't get subjected to any 'shock loading' from any catches or anything, and all seemed well through the turning, sanding, and subsequent application of a clear bri-wax finish and buffing by hand.... but since then, its slowly been cracking and becoming somewhat oval.. not a huge amount oval, but enough that the eye can detect it... it no longer sits flat, but rocks about on its foot, quite badly too ! its splitting right through, from inside to out... any thoughts or 'lessons' i could or should learn here ?

I should add maybe ... its about 8" Diameter, about 2" high, uniformly thick at say, 6mm ... flat bottomed, with a trapezoidal outwards taper from base to top, plus the small typical foot on the base for fitting into the chuck on expansion.
It came from my usual Hardwoods source.... all fully dried & seasoned etc..
I'm probably missing something obvious ...but wondered if you or anyone else would have any thoughts .... as I say - it turned nicely.., apart from the smell which was very distinctive, - didn't look defective upon completion, and hasn't been put anywhere 'silly', its been left in the house at normal room temperatures, not in any direct sunlight or anything either.


Just have to make a quick reference to the 'novice lady turner' too... If i may - she's turning out some mighty impressive quality for just being at it for 2 months... "well done, that girl ! " , thats looking pretty damn fine stuff.... ! very encouraging for another learner, here ! 8) 8) 

Thanks - oh and happy new year to everyone here, too


----------



## CHJ (14 Jan 2008)

Jenx, I would question the "Fully dried" description as a starter, I have no experience of the wood maybe someone else has a better knowledge as to whether it is a 'problem' wood.

The Beech was fully dried (months) as rough turned at about 15mm thick, I think basically I pushed my luck too far and turned it too thin (5mm), just goes to show what loads are still locked up in a piece of dry wood.

It might be that your wood has a pre-disposition for internal loads.

Any splitting of a finished item is usually fairly soon after completion, if you get that far that is, due to the increased and possibly uneven moisture loss.

Edit: was this the wood type mansonia


----------



## CHJ (24 Jan 2008)

If your boredom threshold has not been reached yet by my woodturning obsession there are a few bits being added HERE.


----------

